# Piping



## ايمن مصر (2 مارس 2006)

هل يمكننا عمل جزء خاص لمواضيع piping
ونضع هنا كل الكتب و المواضيع المتاحه؟في مجال الانابيب؟


ما رايكم؟


----------



## motaz_95 (4 مارس 2006)

فكرة رائعة 

ابداْ وسف اقوم بتثبيت الموضوع اذا استحق ذلك


----------



## FAS (4 مارس 2006)

*رائعه...................*

فكره رائعه...................


----------



## hossin (5 مارس 2006)

علوم piping فعلا وسيع ولازم في علوم الهندسي العربي
وشكرا


----------



## ايمن مصر (6 مارس 2006)

*طريقه ممتازه لموضوع vibration of piping*

السلام عليكم
اثناء اعدادي للماجستير بموضوع التحليل الميكانيكي لانابيب الغاز الطبيعي تعرضت لبعض المواضيع والمشكلات الهامه وسنبدا بعرض بعض الابحاث الموجوده 

1) مشكله piping vibration
من المتداول دراسه اهتزازات الماكينات والاجزاء الميكانيكيه لكن من غير المطروق وخاصه بالعالم العربي

دراسه اهتزازات الانابيب علما بان ذلك هام جدا جدا وساعرض عليكم تباعا سبب اهميه ذلك ان شاء الله
قام عالم كندي بتطبيق طريقه علميه لدراسه ذلك وهذا عنوان موقع يشرح هذه الطريقه التي تسمي dynamic susceptibility
http://www.sstusa.com/dynsuscep.htm
وانتظروا المزيد حول تحليل خطوط الانابيب من خلال الابحاث التي عندي


----------



## ايمن مصر (6 مارس 2006)

CAEPIPE is a versatile program for solving a variety of piping design and analysis problems in several industries such as energy, process and aerospace​يحتوى هذا الربط على البرامج وعلى طريقة الاستخدام
http://www.uploading.com/get.php?get=87S5R0JC

هذا الرابط مهدي من المشرف معتز
هذا البرنامج ممتاز في تحليل اجهادات وmode shapesواهتزازات و harmonic analysisو جميع انواع الاحمال ولكن النسخه التي معنا نسخه كامله الامكانيات لعدد 20 نقطه دراسه بخط الانابيب
فنرجو من يستطيع احضار هذا البرنامج يرسله للاهميه القصوي​


----------



## ايمن مصر (6 مارس 2006)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/piping.zip 
هذا عرض شيق ومفيد مقدم من ASME
(الرابط مهدي من معتز)


----------



## ايمن مصر (6 مارس 2006)

انا اقصد من عنده النسخه الكامله لبرنامج Caepipe يرسلها لنا


----------



## ايمن مصر (6 مارس 2006)

*
FACILITY

PIPING SYSTEM

HANDBOOK​Michael Frankel, CIPE, CPD​*_President, Utility Systems Consultants

http://www.uploading.com/?get=PAMMJR2P

الرابط للكتاب من معتز​_


----------



## ايمن مصر (7 مارس 2006)

_Dynamic Design Considerations When Modernizing a Pipeline Compressor ملف pdf حجمه واحد ونص ميجا_
_و_
_يتناول ما يلي:-_
• The effects of the speed increase on the original pulsation control devices,
• The system modifications required to control pulsation levels,
• The conceptual differences in considering the rigid body shaking forces versus the individual main bearing loads when designing the tie-down system,
• Alternate counterweight configurations, as well as the interaction between counterweight configuration and the torsional response of the engine.
• The relevant issues of crankshaft phasing, cylinder configuration, and rotating and reciprocating balance weight design,
• Engine force-moment calculations as well as predicted and measured results


----------



## ايمن مصر (7 مارس 2006)

http://www.engdyn.com/papers/abstracts/ab81.htm

هذا رابط الملف السابق
وتختار تنزيل الملف من علامه pdf يمين الصفحه


----------



## motaz_95 (8 مارس 2006)

اخي ايمن جزيت خيرا على ما قدمت 
ونحن في انتظار المزيد​


----------



## ايمن مصر (8 مارس 2006)

*piping vibration papers*

اتابع معكم ابحاث عن نفس الموضوع بصيغه pdf

http://www.engdyn.com/papers/abstracts/ab20.htm
_Field Investigation of Piping Systems for Vibration-Induced Stress and _



http://www.engdyn.com/papers/abstracts/ab59.htm
_Vibration Troubleshooting of Existing Piping Systems_


_http://www.engdyn.com/papers/abstracts/ab63.htm_
_Development & Use of a Real-time Acquisition, Monitoring & Analysis System for a Process Control Environment _


http://www.engdyn.com/papers/abstracts/ab72.htm
_Displacement Method for Determining Acceptable Piping Vibration _


----------



## ايمن مصر (8 مارس 2006)

*max. operatig pressure ASME*

http://www.fluidedesign.com/download-free/max_piping_oper_press.pdf

شرح كيفيه استخدام ASME pressure code
في حساب الضغط المسموح في piping systems

ملف pdf مكون من 8 صفحات


----------



## ايمن مصر (8 مارس 2006)

*piping codes & standards*

http://www.pipingdesigners.com/Codes%20&%20Standards%20-%20lists.htm

Piping systems are made of many components as pipes, flanges, supports, gaskets, bolts, valves, strainers, flexibles and expansion joints. 

The components can be made in a variety of materials, in different types and sizes and may be manufactured to common national standards or according a manufacturers proprietary item. 

Some companies even publish their own internal piping standards based upon national and industry sector standards. 

Piping codes and standards from standardization organizations as ANSI, ASME, ISO, DIN and others, are the most common used in pipes and piping systems specifications. ​


----------



## ايمن مصر (10 مارس 2006)

http://www.uploading.com/?get=4QVQ8XIB 

شرح لموضوع pipes on supports
وخصوصا خطوط الانابيب فوق الارض


----------



## ايمن مصر (11 مارس 2006)

اليكم مجموعه اجزاء عن الموضوعات التاليه بخصوص piping

supports

springs

clamps

hanger rods

pipe straps

variable springs

roller stands
brackets
الرابط هو 
http://www.rilcomfg.com/download_catalog.htm


----------



## غيث السوري (12 مارس 2006)

عندك شي عربي افهمه الله يجزيك الخير 
لغتي الانجليزيه ضعيفه


----------



## غيث السوري (12 مارس 2006)

ارجوك انا بحاجة الى المساعدة العاجله يطلب مني في الجامعه انا اصمم انبوب لنقل المياه لمدينه استهلاكها لاخر خمس سنوات كالتالي :
10 ملالين متر مربع 
101
107
116
121
125
واعطاني الارتفاعات لكل 10 كلم على الترتيب 
810
830
890
850
840
870
890
900
900
900
920
910
910
940
950
970
980
1000
1010
1020
1010
990
980
960
980
1000
1020
1040
1050
حيث طوله 300 كلم
والخشونه المطلقه =2مم
حيث المطلوب مني ان احسب القطر وكم محطه يلزمني وقدرات المحطة 
وايجاد نسبة النمو والسرعه الازمة للنقل الماء 
وكيف يمكن تطويره بعد 15 سنه لزيادة الانتاجيه
وسماكة الانبوب


----------



## motaz_95 (12 مارس 2006)

​*Overview of Process Plant

Piping System Design​*مقدم من ASME 
http://www.uploading.com/?get=OPIW4S1N

ارجو ان يحوز على رضاكم 
ولا تنسونا من دعائكم الصالح​


----------



## ايمن مصر (13 مارس 2006)

للاسف ليس عندي اي شي بالعربي لكني سابحث لك يا اخي غيث
انا مهندس ميكانيكا وادرس الماجستير بانابيب الغاز الطبيعي وليست لدي خبره بمواسير المياه ممكن تشوف قسم هندسه مدنيه

اخي معتز انا ذكرت رابط لملف Asmeالممتاز وكتبت انه مهدي من المشرف معتز


----------



## Alahelahmed (13 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم



اولا . يجب حساب الاستهلاك السنوي بعد 15 سنة وذللك برسم مخطط بياني بين السنة والاستهلاك السنوي للسنوات الخمسة وبرسم البياني لمدة 20 عاما (5 الماضية + 15 القادمة) تحصل على رقم تخميني لللاستهلاك السنوي في سنة 2021

ثانيا . يتم حساب الاستهلاك اليومي في سنة 2021 وذلك بافتراض ان الضخ مستمر 24 ساعة وهنالك توقف 10% اي 36 يوم في السنة لغرض الصيانة وبعدها تحصل على معدل الضخ مكعب بالساعة وهو احد الارقم المهمة في التصميم

ثالثا . حساب الهيد الكلي (الارتفاع الطبيعي بين نقطة البداية والنهاية) + الارتفاع نتيجة الاحتكاك و هو رقم يتم افترضه حسب كتب التصاميم (في الابنية الخسارة هي 150 الى 250 مل باسكال لكل متر).



رابعا. عندما تنشر ماتوصلت له في الخطوات من 1 ال 3 سوف اقوم بمساعدتك اكثر​


----------



## Alahelahmed (13 مارس 2006)

عفوا كنت اقصد (في الابنية الخسارة هي 150 الى 250 باسكال لكل متر).


----------



## motaz_95 (14 مارس 2006)

جزيت خيرا يا ايمن


----------



## ايمن مصر (14 مارس 2006)

*piping models*

Piping systems of virtually any size and complexity can be modeled. Multiple compressors/pumps in parallel, and large systems of pipe junctions, branches, etc., are routinely modeled. Block valves can be controlled to simulate different combinations of operating conditions for multiple compressor/pump systems. 

The basic acoustic elements (compliance, inductance, resistance) are mathematically modeled in the technique. Resistance values resulting from pressure drop due to inlet losses, exit losses, length losses, orifice plates, etc., are automatically varied with flow (for variable speed compressors and pumps), which is important since pressure losses are a primary source of acoustic damping and significantly affect resonant amplitudes. Pipe elements can be modeled to exact lengths without the need for "lumping" to some predetermined minimum length​


----------



## eyadamk (15 مارس 2006)

الفكرة جيدة ... الملف التالي عن اختيار المواد المناسبة للأنابيب piping material guide



http://www.uploading.com/?del=C4S85DS5XHP29B


----------



## eyadamk (15 مارس 2006)

pipe size optimization for carbon & stainless steel pipes


----------



## eyadamk (15 مارس 2006)

Making Decisions with Insulation


----------



## eyadamk (15 مارس 2006)

برنامج بسيط pipe sizer


----------



## ايمن مصر (16 مارس 2006)

http://www.tycoflowcontrol-na.com/ld/IS-V3137B%20AGCDR-0060-EN%20-%20English.pdf

الرابط عن valves
reliefs,installation,maintenance and trouble shooting

ما رايك اخي المشرف معتز حتي الان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هل يستحق حهحهىل جزء خاص له؟


----------



## ايمن مصر (16 مارس 2006)

شكرا اخي eyadamk وارجو موافاتنا بمثل ذلك


----------



## saggar (16 مارس 2006)

*برنامج pipe flo 3d هذا البرنامج رائع جدا*

برنامج pipe flo 3d 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

انا استطعت الحصول على البرنامج
بس رجاء التعاون لحل مشكلة الكراك لان النسخه الحاليه لا تغير نوع السائل المراد اجراء الحسابات عليه

البرنامج موجود على هذا الرابط
الرجاء التعاون لايجاد كراك او سيريل
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=W8WTT89J


----------



## أبو فاطمة (16 مارس 2006)

*Ansi/mss Sp-69-2003*

السلام عليكم

هل أجد هذا الكود مع أحد الرفاق؟
ANSI/MSS SP-69-2003 Pipe Hangers and Supports - Selection and Application

وشكراً جزيلاً على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## Alahelahmed (17 مارس 2006)

غيث السوري قال:


> ارجوك انا بحاجة الى المساعدة العاجله يطلب مني في الجامعه انا اصمم انبوب لنقل المياه لمدينه استهلاكها لاخر خمس سنوات كالتالي :
> 10 ملالين متر مربع
> 101
> 107
> ...


 

لقد قرات الخبر صدفة وهة شبيه بالمشروع الذي تقوم به:12: 
 
*الأردن يدعو القطاع الخاص لتنفيذ مشروع الديسي *GMT 11:15:00 2006 الجمعة 17 مارس 

عصام المجالي 

*المهلة تنتهي في 28 الحالي *
*الأردن يدعو القطاع الخاص لتنفيذ مشروع الديسي *

*عصام المجالي من عمّان *

دعت الحكومة الأردنية ممثلة بوزارة المياه والري المستثمرين المهتمين والراغبين في تمويل وتنفيذ وإدارة مشروع جر مياه الديسي- المدورة إلى عمّان على أساس البناء، والتشغيل، والنقل (BOT) لتقديم كتاب خطي برغبتها في المشاركة بالتنافس على المشروع. 


ويتضمن المشروع حفر الآبار في منطقة حوض الديسي، إنشاء المحطات والخزانات اللازمة لنقل 100 مليون م3 سنوياً من خلال خط ناقل إلى منطقة عمان الكبرى بطول حوالي 325كم. 
ويعتبر المشروع من أهم أولويات الحكومة فقد قررت وزارة المياه والري دعوة القطاع الخاص لتمويل المشروع وتنفيذه وإدارته على أساس البناء والتشغيل والنقل (BOT). وتقدر تكاليف رأس المال الأساسي للمشروع بـ 550 مليون دولار أميركي، بجدول زمني مقترح لاستكمال المشروع هو 5 سنوات. 


وقالت الوزارة أنه على المؤسسات الاستثمارية، الشركات، أو الائتلافات المشاركة تقديم المطلوب في موعد أقصاه الساعة 12 ظهرا بتوقيت الأردن المحلي من يوم 28/3 الحالي.وكانت الحكومة الأردنية قد قررت البدء بتنفيذ مشروع مياه الديسي وطرح العطاء للشركات الاستثمارية التنفيذية بطريقة " B-O-T" بناء تشغيل وتمليك. والهدف الرئيس من نظام سحب مياه الديسي-المدوّرة إلى العاصمة الأردنية لتوفير المزيد من مياه الشرب وبشكل مستديم لمنطقة عمّان الكبرى، وذلك لتلبية الطلب المتزايد على المياه وتخفيض نسبه العجز فيها. 

وعلى الرغم من أنه بالإمكان زيادة سعة المشروع في نهاية المطاف، إلا أنه من المخطط له بداية أن ينتج ما معدّله 100 مليون متر مكعب/سنة من المياه ذات نوعية عالية ونقلها إلى عمّان، وأن يكون الحد الأدنى للتدفق 80 مليون متر مكعب سنويا.


----------



## ايمن مصر (19 مارس 2006)

*pipe-borne pump*

اليكم نسخه كامله لرساله ماجستير حجمها 7 ميجا

العنوانActive control of pipe-borne pump noise

للتحميل اضغط view / open باسفل الصفحه يمين

الرابط هوhttps://dspace.mit.edu/handle/1721.1/13267


----------



## motaz_95 (20 مارس 2006)

[grade=00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082]جزيت خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع[/grade]


----------



## ايمن مصر (21 مارس 2006)

*analysis of piping systems*

الرابط التالي يشمل رساله دكتوراه كامله بعنوان:A simple new element for linear and nonlinear analysis of piping systems

الحجم 7 ميجا بصيغهpdf سنه الكتابه 1982

التحميل من اليمين اسفل المستطيل الرمادي (view/open)


http://hdl.handle.net/1721.1/15708


----------



## ايمن مصر (24 مارس 2006)

*Dynamic stability of pipes*

بحث من 9 صفحات بصيغه pdf
يتناول stability of pipes والتي ترتكز علي اساسات winkler ويتضمن المعادلات والنتائج

الرابط هو

http://www.imbm.bas.bg/imbm/Mns/PETER/TPM_2001_1.pdf


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (25 مارس 2006)

الله يبارك بكم ولكن المشاركه مالتي لا يعمل الرابط لا اعلم ما السبب


----------



## ايمن مصر (25 مارس 2006)

http://hdl.handle.net/1721.1/15708
هذا رابط رساله الدكتوراه السابقه للاخ مصطفي عبد الجبار وباقي الروابط تعمل والحمد لله


----------



## share (26 مارس 2006)

*برنامج pipe flo 3d هذا البرنامج رائع جدا* 
برنامج pipe flo 3d 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

انا استطعت الحصول على البرنامج
بس رجاء التعاون لحل مشكلة الكراك لان النسخه الحاليه لا تغير نوع السائل المراد اجراء الحسابات عليه

البرنامج موجود على هذا الرابط
الرجاء التعاون لايجاد كراك او سيريل
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=W8WTT89J
الرجاء من الاخوان التعاون لايجاد حل لهذا البرنامج وهو مفيد جدا لكل من يعمل بهذا المجال


----------



## ايمن مصر (26 مارس 2006)

جرب موقع اسمه crackfind


----------



## ايمن مصر (27 مارس 2006)

*ابحاث في piping*

عدد من الابحاث لكنها ليست مجانيه
هل لذلك حل عندك يا معتز؟؟؟؟

http://www.ntis.gov/search/results.asp?page=1


----------



## sleiman (27 مارس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخواني الاعزاء اجوا ان تتموا فضلكم باضافة الكتاب الاتي الي الكتب المتاحة
الكتاب اكثر من رائع وهو 



Piplines Welding Handbook


----------



## motaz_95 (27 مارس 2006)

​*PIPING
FUNDAMENTALS​*by​*Mohinder L Nayyar, P. E.​*_ASME Fellow
Bechtel Power Corporation​_




http://drr.cc/up12/Pipng%20Fund..pdf

ارجو ان يفي بالغرض​


----------



## م.أبوعلي إياد (27 مارس 2006)

أخي معتز ..
كتاب جيد .. بارك الله فيك ..
أكثر من هذه الكتب..
وجزاك الله خيراً..

أبوعلي إيــاد


----------



## sleiman (27 مارس 2006)

الف شكر, وجزاك الله خير,,

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## غيث السوري (27 مارس 2006)

الله يجزيكم الخير يا شباب والله ما قصرتو 
الله يقدرني على رد جمايلكم


----------



## ايمن مصر (27 مارس 2006)

*الي معتز؟*

هل عندك هذا الكتاب؟


----------



## ايمن مصر (27 مارس 2006)

ساسال لك عن الكتاب المطلوب وانشاء الله نضعه هنا

هل عندك يا معتز؟؟؟؟Piplines Welding Handbook


----------



## motaz_95 (28 مارس 2006)

اسلام عليكم و رحمه الله وبركاته 
اخي ايمن اشكرك على هذا المجهود الكبير 
اما بالنسبة للكتاب المذكور فلم اجده عندي ولكن سوف احاول البحث عنه بأذن الله 

والسلام ختام 
والشكر موصول للجميع


----------



## motaz_95 (28 مارس 2006)

اخي ايمن بالنسبة للكتاب المطلوب وجدت هذا الرابط ولكن هو محجوب عندنا 
ارجو منك التأكد منه
http://web.axelero.hu/czampea/pipelineesab.pdf#search='Pipelines%20Welding%20Handbook'


----------



## sleiman (28 مارس 2006)

الله يبارك بكم
الله يجزيكم الخير يا شباب والله ما قصرتو 
الله يقدرني على رد جمايلكم
الرابط يعمل والحمد لله


----------



## م.أبوعلي إياد (28 مارس 2006)

أخي معتز ..
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

بعد أن قمت بتصفح هذا الكتاب :85: .. وجدته غير مكتمل (فقط 50 صفحه) :86: ..!!

هل تنوي تزويدنا ببقية الكتاب ..؟ أم هذا كل شيئ .. ؟:78: 

أرجو منكم الإفادة .. ولكم جزيل الشكر ..

[FRAME="13 70"] 
اخي الكريم ابو علي 
حول سؤالك عن باقي كتاب

piping
Fundamentals
للاسف هذا هم الجزء الوحيد الموجود عندي
اخوك في الله معتز عبدالعال 
[/FRAME]​


----------



## إسلام (28 مارس 2006)

*جميـــــــــــــــل جداً*

السلام عليكم...
ما شاء الله... لا قوة إلا بالله...
عمل جميل... جزاكم الله خيراً.

في الواقع قبل أن أرد فقد أنزلك جل الوصلات المتاحة... 
طبعاً هذا الموضوع يمسني من وجهين...
الأول... أن مجال عملي هو تصميم خطوط الأنابيب في محطات المياه (تحلية و تنقية و صرف صحي)
الثاني... موضوع الماجستير و هو في خطوط الغاز الطبيعي. 

و لذا فأحب أن أشارك في موضوعكم الجميل... لعلنا نقتبس مما هداكم اليه الله من علم...

للأسف أغلب الكتب و المراجع التي معي نسخ ورقية... كنت أحب أن أشارككم اياها... و لكني سوف أبحث مع أصدقائي في العمل عن كتب الكترونيه في مجالنا و أظنها كثيرة... فأبشروا بالخير ان شاء الله.

أخوكم إسلام...


----------



## motaz_95 (28 مارس 2006)

اخي الكريم سليمان اذا نزلت الكتاب 
اذا ممكن ترسلي الكتاب 
اكون جدا شاكر لاني كما ذكرت ان الموقع مقفل من عندنا


----------



## sleiman (28 مارس 2006)

طبعا" وانا من السعداء
ولكم الرابط:

http://www.uploading.com/?get=Q14RQ432


----------



## motaz_95 (28 مارس 2006)

للاسف وهذا ايضا


----------



## ايمن مصر (28 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
تحيه كبيره لكم واسمحوا لي ان اشكر الاخ معتز لانه وفي بوعده لي بتثبيت الموضوع :14: :14: :67: 
واسمحوا لي ان اخبركم السبب الذي دفعني لاقتراح موضوع piping هو انني احضر ماجستير بعنوان التحليل الاستاتيكي والديناميكي لخطوط الغاز الطبيعي ولم يكن عندي اي كتب او ابحاث ونظرا لان الموضوع جديد فقد تعبت جدا اثناء البحث ولكن الله وفقني وساعدني اخوه كثيرون ومنهم المشرف معتز 
وعندما اقترحت ذلك لم اتوقع الاستجابه والاهتمام منكم مما يثبت ان مجال ال piping يستحق ان نبدا بدراسته بعنايه اكبر لاني فوجئت بالعدد الكبير من المشاهدات والاراء
انني سعيد جدا جدا بتثبيت الموضوع :67: :67: حتي تعم الفائده لنا جميعا
وانا اريد ان اتشرف بمعرفتكم اكثر للاستفاده
انا اسمي ايمن اسعد جمعه من بورسعيد مصر 29 سنه خريج قسم هندسه انتاج بهندسه بورسعيد 1999 واعمل حاليا مهندس صيانه باحدي شركات البترول بمصر واهتماماتي حاليا تنصب في ميكانيكا وتحليل اجهادات وvibration الخاصه بالانابيب
وارجو من معتز تحديد الكتاب المطلوب والموقع الذي يريد رفع الكتاب عليه والمهندس اسلام ارجو ان يراسلني حتي نتبادل الابحاث للماجستير
انا عارف اني طولت عليكم اسف والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتنا جميعا


----------



## sleiman (29 مارس 2006)

ارجو من الاخ معتز على إي موقع يريد ان ارفع له الرابط


----------



## sleiman (29 مارس 2006)

تفضل اخ معتز ان شاء الله سوف يعمل انا شخصيا" قمت بتجربته 
واهلا" وسهلا, ازجوا من منكم من يريد اي شىء عن PIPING ان يطلب فلدي كمية لا بءس بها ولكم جز يل الشكر

http://rapidshare.de/files/16681499/pipelineesab.pdf.html


----------



## إسلام (29 مارس 2006)

يا أخ معتز.. إن شاء الله سوف أرسله لك على ال***** الخاص بك على ****** إن سمحت لي...


----------



## motaz_95 (29 مارس 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"] 
اخي اسلام 
جزيت خيرا
[/grade]​


----------



## reeef (29 مارس 2006)

الأخ اسلام

الأخ معتز

لا تنسونا من نسخه ادام الله عزكم


----------



## إسلام (29 مارس 2006)

الأخ reeef...
يمكنك تنزيلها من احدى وصلات الأخ sleiman السالف ذكرها...
وان كان لديك أي مشكله فأخبرني حتى أرسله لك...


----------



## قاسم محمد (29 مارس 2006)

الاخ ايمن بارك الله بجهودكم


----------



## قاسم محمد (29 مارس 2006)

هل يتوفر لديكم الكتلوك الخاص بشركة Esab الخاص بأعمال اللحام


----------



## م.أبوعلي إياد (29 مارس 2006)

الأخ العزيز أيمن .. السلام عليكم

ممكن أعرف كيف أستخدم موقع الـ Rapidshare ..

ولك جزيل الشكر

أبوعلي إياد


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (29 مارس 2006)

م.أبوعلي إياد قال:


> الأخ العزيز أيمن .. السلام عليكم
> 
> ممكن أعرف كيف أستخدم موقع الـ Rapidshare ..
> 
> ...


 

أخي أبو علي إليك هذا الرابط ... وإن شاء الله تستفيد منه 

كيفية تحميل الملفات من خلال موقع Rapidshare ! 

وجزاكم الله خير جميعا​


----------



## ايمن مصر (29 مارس 2006)

ما شاء الله عندنا مشرفين ممتازين بقسم الهندسه الميكانيكيه شكرا للاخ ابو عمر ومعتز


----------



## الشرعبي (29 مارس 2006)

اخي العزيز يوجد برنامج جيد لتصميم شبكات المياه للمدن واستخدامة سهل جدا (Epanet),ويمكن البحث عنه وتحميله عبر الانترنت(سهل الحصول عليه) او النسخة المطوره عنة واسمة (Mike net) وهذا متوفر لدي نسخة 2001 . ولا اعرف كيف اوصلة لك او لاي واحد, مع العلم بانه محمي ولدي الكرك.
اما ما يخص حساب الاستهلاك ومعدل النمو فان ذلك يعتمد على معدلات رياضية معروفة وبسيطه , ويمكن ان ارسل لك نسخة من نموذج لدراسة لمشروع مياه ريف , بس كيف الطريقة لذلك.... تحياتي


----------



## ايمن مصر (29 مارس 2006)

الاخ الشرعبي
اعتقد ان الكثير مننا يحتاج جدا هذا البرنامج فيمكن ان ترفعه علي موقع مثل uploading او rapidshare او اكتب الرابط الذي ينقلنا الي الصفحه علي النت لتنزيل البرنامج وممكن تكتب لنا الكراك في صفحه word مثلا او تستعين بالمشرفين معتز و ابو عمر


----------



## علي غانم العبادي (30 مارس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لكم

الموضوع جيد جدا


----------



## إسلام (30 مارس 2006)

يا اخوة برنامج Epanet مجاني... و حجمه ليس كبيراً...
http://www.epa.gov/ordntrnt/ORD/NRMRL/wswrd/EN2setup.exe
و كيفية استخدامه في ملف الـ pdf الذي معه...
http://www.epa.gov/ordntrnt/ORD/NRMRL/wswrd/EN2manual.PDF
و أي استفسار في هذا البرنامج يمكنني -ان شاء الله- أن أجيب عليه...
و السلام عليكم...


----------



## ايمن مصر (31 مارس 2006)

*Stress in the ground*

بخصوص المواسير المدفونه تحت الارض من المهم حساب الاجهادات من التربه

http://fbe.uwe.ac.uk/public/geocal/SoilMech/stresses/stresses.htm#STRESSTOTAL

ما رايكم؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابو حسين (31 مارس 2006)

*ما شالله على الجميع*

السلام عليكم 

شكراً للجميع على الروابط الكثيرة التي تخص الانابيب وان شالله نرى احد المشرفين على قسم الميكانيكا ان يجمع جميع هذه الروابط ويضعها في موضوع واحد . 

خذو هذه الهدية البسيطة ​


----------



## غيث السوري (1 أبريل 2006)

Piping design:

For City using the last five years: 

2000 → 1000000mc 
2001 → 1400000m c
2002 → 1700000m c
2003 → 11600000m c
2004 → 12000000mc
2005 → 125000000m c


The Line lighth: 300km 
To know:
Pipe roughness: 2mm
Water density : 1000
Temperature: 10 c

1) First we calculate the growth ratio (i):



I1=0.04
I2=0.03
I3=0.09
I4=0.05
I5=0.04

I (total) =∑i/5
I total=0.045












We can calculate the flow / sec: 2)





take v= 2m/sec: * the best

D=0.714mm

Nearly choice is d= 0.72mm from diameter tables


3) Then we calculate Reynolds number: 

Re=94736.8

We get f from: 4)

F=0.0254
We can calculate the head loses: 5)

= 2240.6 m
Calculate the total head: 6)




We can calculate the number of stations: 7)




We can use 4 stations every one have 4 pumps 3 works and one standby and add one station have 2 pump one work and one standby


----------



## المهندس غيث يوسف (3 أبريل 2006)

موضوع جيد للبحث


----------



## ايمن مصر (3 أبريل 2006)

*طلب برامج*

حتي تكتمل الفائده نرجو من الزملاء العاملين بمجال piping ان يمدونا بالبرامج الجاهزه software الخاصه باعمال الانابيب سواء تدفق السوائلflow او التحليل الميكانيكي والاجهادات الواقعه
وشكرا لكل من يضيف معلومه للموضوع


----------



## ايمن مصر (6 أبريل 2006)

*dynamic stresses of a pipeline*

http://www.pipingdesign.com/ultragen.pdf

بحث 8 صفحات بصيغه pdf


----------



## ايمن مصر (8 أبريل 2006)

*piping systems*

http://aquanic.org/publicat/usda_rac/efs/srac/373fs.pdf

من 6 صفحات pdf
وفيه مثال رقمي لنقل مياه محلول
اهداء لصديقي العزيز معتز المشرف ( هوصي عليك ماشي؟  )


----------



## ايمن مصر (11 أبريل 2006)

*failure of pipeline*

اسبابه Mechanical damage 
Fatigue cracks 
Material defects 
Weld cracks 
Incomplete fusion 
Improper repair welds 
Incomplete penetration 
External or internal corrosion 
Hydrogen blistering


----------



## cowboy (13 أبريل 2006)

*pipeline repair*

Any link/ or site about piping repair guideline or options ?


----------



## حمد1 (13 أبريل 2006)

موضوع ممتاز ارجو تزويدي بالمزيد


----------



## Maftooon (15 أبريل 2006)

ممكن يا شباب جدول يوضح كم اكبر ضغط ممكن تتحمله انابيب النحاس و الانابيب الاخرى


----------



## weldit (16 أبريل 2006)

*منتجات Esab*



قاسم محمد قال:


> هل يتوفر لديكم الكتلوك الخاص بشركة Esab الخاص بأعمال اللحام


 
http://products.esabna.com/?category=03&pageId=http://products.esabna.com/&category_desc=Products


----------



## motaz_95 (18 أبريل 2006)

بأسم مشرفي المنتدى اشكر كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع و خصوصا
[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"] ايمن مصر [/grade]​على هذا المجهود الكبير ونسأل الله عزوجل ان يجعل كل ما قدم خالصا لوجه الكريم و ان يجعله في ميزان حسناته 

ارجو من الاخ ايمن الاستمرار في العطاء و متابعة الموضوع واثرائيه بالمزيد من المعلومات والاجابة على الاستفسار اذا امكن 


ونحن في انتظار المزيد​


----------



## ايمن مصر (19 أبريل 2006)

*اخواني وزملائي*

شكرا لسؤالك عني يا معتز انا كنت موقوف من اداره المنتدي بسبب اضافتي موضوع اعتبروه اعلانا ولكن كان هدفي من ذلك هو فائده اعضاء المنتدي وخصوصا اني نقلت موضوع اللاب توب المجاني من احد موضوعات المنتدي العام هنا

واعدكم ان التزم مجددا بالشروط واسف


----------



## ايمن مصر (19 أبريل 2006)

الي cowboy بخصوص pipe repair
http://www.rectorseal.com/productdata/othrprdcts/dspipewrap.pdf
http://www.rectorseal.com/index.htm
http://www.city.davis.ca.us/pb/pdfs/Gas_Piping_Repair.pdf
وخصوصا الرابط التالي
http://www.petrosleeve.com/dwn/brochure_english.pdf


----------



## ايمن مصر (19 أبريل 2006)

الي maftoon بخصوص piping pressure

http://www.wbdg.org/ccb/DOD/UFGS/UF05093.pdf

http://www.legis.state.wi.us/rsb/code/comm/comm041_app.pdf

http://www.pipingdesign.com/articles/instrument_air_piping_system_design.pdf


----------



## NAK (20 أبريل 2006)

*تصميم خطوط الانابيب*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

لماذا لنبدأ بتصميم خطوط الانابيب من البداية, أعتقد أن هذا سيفيد حتى الطلبة, عن نفسي أنا بإذن الله مستعد أن أبدأ بإعداد الموضوع من البداية سواء باللغة العربية أو باللغة الإنجليزية بحيث يشمل المواضيع التالية:



Introduction

• Terminology. 
• Pipeline codes & standards.​ 
Design Strategy: 
• Design Analyses. 
• Specifications. 
• Drawings. 
• Bases of Design. 
• Loading Conditions. 
• Piping Layout.​ 
General Piping Design: 
• Materials of construction. 
• Design pressure. 
• Sizing. 
• Stress analysis. 
• Flange, Gaskets and Bolting materials. 
• Pipe identification. 
• Piping supports. 
• Testing and flushing.​ 
Pipeline Hydraulics:
• Pipe flow analysis – Liquids & Gases.
- Hydraulic calculations.
- Pressure changes.
- Pressure losses.​ 
Pipeline Mechanical Design:
• Wall thickness calculation.
•Introduction to pipeline stress analysis.
• Thermal flexibility design of pipeline.
• Expansion loops design.
• Anchor blocks design.​ 
Pipeline construction:
• Clearing and grading.
• Stringing and welding.
• Ditching, lowering-in wrapping & backfilling.
• Hydrostatic testing.​ 
Corrosion Protection: 
• Corrosion protection. 
• Cathodic protection. 
• Isolation joints. 
• Protective coatings.​
و الله ولي التوفيق​ 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​


----------



## احمدمجيد (22 أبريل 2006)

*Defrent btween pipe and tube*

اخواني الاعزاء مالفرق بين Pipe ,tube:67:


----------



## م.أبوعلي إياد (22 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ..

أخ أحمد مجيد .. الإجابة على سؤالك كالتالي :

التيوب مصطلح أشمل من البايب .. بمعنى :

التيوب يمكن أن يكون المقطع العرضي (Cross Section) عبارة عن شكل مربع ، مستطيل ، دائره ، معين ... إلخ

بينما البايب يكون المقطع العرضي له دائماً دائري ..

لذلك يمكن أن نسمي البايب تيوب ..


----------



## NAK (23 أبريل 2006)

*عرض مرئي حول تصميم الأنابيب*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

مرفق لكم جزء من دورة أعددتها حول تصميم الانابيب

و الله ولي التوفيق و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## motaz_95 (23 أبريل 2006)

مجهود جدا رائع 
اسأل الله العلي القدير ان يكون خالصا لوجهه الكريم 
وان يجعل ما قدمت في ميزان حسناتك 

واذا سمحت لي سأقوم بدمج الموضوع تحت موضوع piping


----------



## mahmoudme (23 أبريل 2006)

alsalamo alikom
انا مش مصدق نفسى انى لاقيت حد سيتكلم عن piping system 
انا بعمل ماجيستير فى هذا الموضوع ولكنى ابحث عن نقطة معينة فى هذا الموضوع و اريد استشارة اهل الخبرة. وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mahmoudme (23 أبريل 2006)

و اتمنى الرد السريع.
و يا اخوة لو احد بيشتغل ببرنامج caesarII كنت اريد ان اتعلمه.


----------



## weldit (23 أبريل 2006)

*Pipe Terms*

Pipe Terms


----------



## weldit (23 أبريل 2006)

*Dimensions And Weights Of Pipes*

Dimensions And Weights Of Pipes


----------



## ايمن مصر (23 أبريل 2006)

يا معتز يوجد في مكتبه الهندسه الميكانيكيه موضوع عن تنزيل 80 كتاب كتبه mechanicdoo انا حاولت اني افهم تنزيل الكتب ازاي ولم اعرف؟ فارجو متابعته لوجود كتاب يسمي:=
Computational Rheology for Pipeline and Annular Flow
وهو هام جدا جدا

والاخ mahmoudme انا ايضا مثلك احضر ماجستير بنفس الموضوع وممكن نتواصل لتبادل الخبرات انا استعمل برنامج اسمه caepipeوهو ممتاز جدا ويمكنني ارساله لك
ارسل لي رساله لنتفق


----------



## mahmoudme (23 أبريل 2006)

ممكن يا اخ ايمن تبعتلى email بتاعك كي نتواصل
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن مصر (24 أبريل 2006)

اضغط حرف y الموجود مقابل اسمي لارسال رساله مباشره لي علي ياهو لنتحاور يا mahmoudme


----------



## ايمن مصر (25 أبريل 2006)

*كتب ال piping*

فيما يلي لتك الي بيان اهم كتب العالم التي تتحدث عن الpiping

فهل يتمكن اخواتنا الاعزاء من احضار اكبر كم منها لنا هنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟دعوه لكل المهتمين

http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref...search-alias=stripbooks&field-keywords=piping

عاوزين همه المشرفين معتز وابوعمر


----------



## أبو عمر المصري (25 أبريل 2006)

*صيانة خطوط الأنابيب*

الأخوةالأعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
أشيد بما يحتوية موضوعكم الشيق عن ال PIPING SYSTEM وإني أري أن هناك بعد عملي للتعامل مع خطوط الأنابيب بعد تركيبها لصيانتها وعمل وصلات منها وهناك موقع لشركة متخصصة في هذا العلم علي مستوي عالمي (لخطوط النفط والغاز البرية والبحرية) ويشتمل علي العديد من المواضيع التي أذكر منها مايلي:


تنظيف خطوط الأنابيب بإستخدام الفرشاة ذاتية الدفع والتي يطلق عليها ال PIG ولها أنواع متعددة منها للتنظيف الميكانيكي والتنظيف الكيميائي وهو بالنسبة للنوع المشهور (Pully PIG) يتم يوميا في حالة وجود بارافينات مع الزيت الخام كي لا تترسب وتغلق الخط بالكامل.
عمل وصلات علي خطوط الأنابيب بدون توقف الإنتاج (Hottap & Stoppling) وتستخدم لعمل تفريعات جديدة أو لصيانة وإصلاح خطوط الأنابيب .
قياس سمك خط الأنابيب وتسجيل القراءات علي طول الخط للتدخل في حالة وجود تأكل أدي إلي فقد لسمك المعدن بالخط .

الوصلة إلي موقع الشركة هي http://www.tdwilliamson.com

و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

أبو عمر المصري


----------



## mahmoudme (25 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
نا عندى كتاب من اهم الكتب و هو piping handbook


----------



## mahmoudme (25 أبريل 2006)

ولكن هناك مشكلة الا وهى انى لا اعرف كيف اعمل له share


----------



## Mohamed Haleem (25 أبريل 2006)

جهد محترم ومن مهندس متخصص فى ال piping جزاك الله خيرا م/ أيمن


----------



## NAK (26 أبريل 2006)

*عرض مرئي حول تصميم الانابيب*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هنا جزء أخر من العرض المرئي الخاص بتصميم الانابيب

و الله ولي التوفيق و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## mahmoudme (26 أبريل 2006)

rabna yekremak nak


----------



## Mohamed Haleem (26 أبريل 2006)

لك جزيل الشكر أخى م/ ناك


----------



## mahmoudme (26 أبريل 2006)

http://rapidshare.de/files/18969716/McGraw-Hill_-_Piping_Handbook__7e_.pdf.html
هذا كتاب piping handbook


----------



## mahmoudme (26 أبريل 2006)

هذا هو الرابط الصحيح لكتاب piping handbook

http://rapidshare.de/files/18975381/McGraw-Hill_-_Piping_Handbook__7e_.pdf.html


----------



## ايمن مصر (26 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا م محمود هذا الكتاب عندي وهو فعلا احسن كتاب في piping
المهندس nak شكرا جدا جدا لهديتك الثمينه التي سنستفيد بها ان شاء الله

واليكم الهديه الصغيره التاليه كتاب انا بحثت عنه ووجدته والحمد لله

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Z6DSAS2B

Password : www.blueportal.org

واسمه Computational Rheology for Pipeline and Annular Flow


----------



## ايمن مصر (26 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا م محمود هذا الكتاب عندي وهو فعلا احسن كتاب في piping
المهندس nak شكرا جدا جدا لهديتك الثمينه التي سنستفيد بها ان شاء الله

واليكم الهديه الصغيره التاليه كتاب انا بحثت عنه ووجدته والحمد لله

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Z6DSAS2B

Password : www.blueportal.org

واسمه Computational Rheology for Pipeline and Annular Flow


----------



## ايمن مصر (27 أبريل 2006)

*الي المهندس nak*

علي فكره حضرتك طرحت فكره ممتازه جدا جدا عن[GRADE="00008B FF1493 008000 4B0082"] تصميم خطوط الانابيب [/GRADE] 
وفعلا ذلك مطلوب وانا انشاء الله هساعد حضرتك في عرض ابواب مناقشه piping
لكني للاسف مشغول جدا بالعمل و تحضير الماجستير ولكن ارجو من الزملاء اعاده قراءه مقترح المهندس nak بالمشاركه رقم 94
ونرجو امدادنا بهدايا مثل عرض powerpoint
كما ارجو من سيادتك الاتصال بي عبر yahoo instant messge. 
باسم aymnali25


----------



## المهندس ابن تيمية (28 أبريل 2006)

موضوع تفاعلي
جزاكم الله خير جميعا


----------



## Fulan (28 أبريل 2006)

*Cutting Tools in Pipes*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شباب أحتاج مواضيع عن Cutting Tools in Pipes 

أتمنى تزويدي بالمواقع المفيدة أو ملفات متعلقة بالموضوع

وأكون شاكر لكم ... وجزاكم الله خير

والسلام خير ختام

مع تحياتي
أحمد سيف

لقد قمت بنقل طلبك الى موضوع piping حتى يتم الاجابة عليه باذن الله


----------



## haythem (29 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شباب أحتاج مواضيع عن rock wool insulation

أتمنى تزويدي بالمواقع المفيدة أو ملفات متعلقة بالموضوع

وأكون شاكر لكم ... وجزاكم الله خير

والسلام خير ختام

مع تحياتي
haythem adel


----------



## ايمن مصر (29 أبريل 2006)

*cutting tool (pipes)*

pipe cutting and isolation 
ملف pdf 26 صفحه 
http://apps.em.doe.gov/OST/pubs/itsrs/itsr2093.pdf


----------



## mahmoudme (29 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
هذا مجهود رائع من كل المهندسين
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن مصر (29 أبريل 2006)

*رد للمهندس هيثم عادل Wall Insulation*

WALL INSULATION
ويتضمن :-
1 EFFECTIVE WALL INSULATIO
2 WHAT T Y P E O F I N S U L A T I O N SHOULD I U S E ?
3 STEPS FOR EFFECTIVE WALL
CONSTRUCTION AND INSULATION

4 صفحات علي الرابط التالي http://www.eere.energy.gov/buildings/documents/pdfs/26451.pdf


----------



## morybala (30 أبريل 2006)

*piping Guide*

السلام علیکم جمیعا
انا ارید کتابا فی الموضوع piping guide . انا مبتدی و احتاج کتابا للهدی.
جزاءکم الخیر


----------



## haythem (30 أبريل 2006)

اريد معلومات عن الrock wool
جداول ومعلومات واسعار لانى بعمل تصميم لخط بخار واريد عزلة
جزاءکم الخیر


----------



## مسلم 1403 (1 مايو 2006)

*طلب*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
أولا اشكر القائمين على هذا الموقع الرائع
اريد مواقع أو كتب عن pipelines cleaning
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن مصر (2 مايو 2006)

*رد pipelines cleaning*

اليك الروابط التاليه:-
http://www.cherneind.com/pdf/productpdf/JETBALL-MS-PN254207 INSTM-095613E.pdf

http://www.dpt.co.uk/downloads/brochure.pdf

http://www.girardind.com/polly.htm

http://www.n-spec.com/n-spec/adobe/TPCinsert.pdf

http://www.n-spec.com/n-spec/adobe/tank.pdf


----------



## abuyaser (2 مايو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مسلم 1403 (3 مايو 2006)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

جزاكم الله خيرا
وجدت موقع اخر يحتوي على معلومات قيمة عن pipeline piging وهو :
http://www.girardind.com/articles/art-of-pigging.htm


----------



## mahmoudme (3 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
حد يا جماعة يعرف برنامج pds ............. plant design system


----------



## kareemali (3 مايو 2006)

[BLINK] 
من فضلك برنامج ceasre
[/BLINK]


----------



## morybala (3 مايو 2006)

جزاءک الخیر یا مسلم


----------



## motaz_95 (6 مايو 2006)

اخي ايمن 
ابحث عن معلومات او اكسل شيت حول كيفية تصميم blind flanges for hydrotest


----------



## ايمن مصر (6 مايو 2006)

*blind flanges for hydrotest*

اخي العزيز معتز اليك الروابط التاليه 

1 VESSEL COSTER

http://www.codeware.com/docs/COSTER.PDF

2
“Waiving of the System Pressure Test”
http://www.edvermeulen.com/waive.pdf

3
Procedure for the Hydrostatic Pressure Testing of Marine Facility Piping
http://www.slc.ca.gov/Division_Pages/MFD/Revised SLPT Guidelines 12-03-03.pdf
4
http://www.cenorm.org/cenorm/workarea/sectorfora/pressure+equipment/ecustpresentations.pdf
5
http://www.expansionseal.com/html/hypg4.htm
6
Segment Hydrotestings 
http://www.afilpipe.com/grp_installation_hydro.htm

7 هديه 300 صفحه pdf
http://www.cenorm.org/cenorm/workarea/sectorfora/pressure+equipment/ecustpresentations.pdf


----------



## motaz_95 (7 مايو 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"] 
جزيت خيرا وجعل الله ما قدمت في ميزان حسناتك 
[/grade]​


----------



## reeef (9 مايو 2006)

Fitness For service 

أرجو من الإخوه الكرام التطرق للموضوع اعلاه في الأنابيب.

وهناك جدول لتوضيح Minimum thickness required

وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## ايمن مصر (9 مايو 2006)

الاخ العزيز reef شكرا لتنبيهي واليك وللمشرف العزيز معتز اهدي مايلي 

Fitness For service IN-PLANT PIPING AND PIPELINE

http://books.elsevier.com/us/booksc....pdf?mscssid=7H3C4RNAN7TJ8JVSHX1Q2L790R1M1K1B


----------



## motaz_95 (10 مايو 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"] 
ولك من المشرف اجمل تحية مع الشكر والتقدير
[/grade]​


----------



## meshaal (10 مايو 2006)

:32:


ايمن مصر قال:


> هل يمكننا عمل جزء خاص لمواضيع piping
> ونضع هنا كل الكتب و المواضيع المتاحه؟في مجال الانابيب؟
> 
> 
> ...


many thank for you for this opinion


----------



## haythem (10 مايو 2006)

عاجل اريد معلومات عن الvalves
اختيار الvalves
selection to valves and secdual for vales specailly ball ,safty,steam condtioning valve)
اريد) secdual for piping dimeter(by pressure and temperature)
لكم كثير الشكر


----------



## ايمن مصر (10 مايو 2006)

رد للمهندس هيثم
The Effects of Valve Dynamics on Reciprocating Pump Reliability
http://www.engdyn.com/download/71.pdf

Control Valve Induced Pipeline Vibrations
http://www.engdyn.com/download/77.pdf

valve/pipe fitting manufacturing
http://www.census.gov/prod/ec02/ec0231i332919.pdf


Actuated Ball Valve
http://www.us.piping.georgefischer.com/index.cfm?uuid=965258330B6645B8BE771933C5C71690&o_lang_id=2


----------



## ايمن مصر (11 مايو 2006)

Selecting Motorized Valves
http://www.hpac.com/microsites/pdf/herron_9809.pdf


----------



## moghrabi (11 مايو 2006)

Dear Brothers 

if Some has this Book:
Piping Materials Guide 

Author: Peter Smith 
ISBN: 0750677430 
Publisher: Elsevier Science & Technology Books - December 20

please to upload it or send it to me please


----------



## moghrabi (11 مايو 2006)

achi eyadamk 
your Book of :
الفكرة جيدة ... الملف التالي عن اختيار المواد المناسبة للأنابيب piping material guide



http://www.uploading.com/?del=C4S85DS5XHP29B

the Link work s no more if you upload this piping material guide

thank you


----------



## moghrabi (11 مايو 2006)

Achi motaz_95

Your Link about the Book Piping Fundamentals works no more if you can upload it on rapidshare or megaupload please
thank you very much


----------



## mukarameng (11 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه المعلومات المفيدة عن piping 
وياريت يا اخوان لو توضعون المعلومات بصيغة التحميل المباشر عن طريق الملفات المضغوطة 
اثابكم الله ووالله ان هذا لهو خير العمل


----------



## moghrabi (12 مايو 2006)

Dear Brothers 

Here you finde a linka bout Pumps Fundamentals :

http://www.gouldspumps.com/download_files/pump_fundamentals/pf_fullindex.stm


----------



## moghrabi (12 مايو 2006)

I ask a Brother motaz_95 about his Book

""" 
PIPING
FUNDAMENTALS
by​*Mohinder L Nayyar, P. E.​*_ASME Fellow
Bechtel Power Corporation​_





http://drr.cc/up12/Pipng%20Fund..pdf

ارجو ان يفي بالغرض​"""


Please to check the Link it does not work 

please to upload it to rapidshare or megaupload

Thank you


----------



## moghrabi (12 مايو 2006)

Dear Brorthers

Here is a link with a lot of Documenst about Tanks :

http://www.tanks.org/BrowseDocuments.asp

not bad


----------



## يقظان القيسي (12 مايو 2006)

ارى جهودا كبيره و خيره تغني هذا الباب و لو و مع شديد الاسف لم اتمكن من فتح او التوليف مع اي من الروابط الموضحه في هذه الصفحه ( ولو بالامكان اي من الاخوه الاعزاء ارسالها لي و على بريدي على شكا --وورد , بي دي اف , اتو كاد , فوتو شوب - سأكون ممنونا و شاكرا له ) فبارك الله بالجهود المخلصه و الخيره اللذين يرومون ان يجعلوا الفائده اعم و اشمل.
اخوكم يقظان القيسي xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx)


----------



## ايمن مصر (13 مايو 2006)

اخي المشرف معتز من فضلك ممكن تمدنا بروابط جديده للكتب


----------



## ashraft (14 مايو 2006)

Great Idea
As a senior piping engineer, I am very welling to share..


----------



## magdy_eng (14 مايو 2006)

thank you for this great favor 
magdy


----------



## المهندس2929 (14 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم شكرا لك والله الموفق


----------



## eng_nemo (14 مايو 2006)

thnx v much my project is pipeline design plz i want some values of viscosity of some crude oil at 60 F PLZ IF U CAN TELL ME


----------



## ايمن مصر (15 مايو 2006)

نرحب بالمهندس اشرف ومجدي وايمان وبخصوص مشروع تصميم pipeline انا احضر ماجستير بنفس الموضوع ويمكننا التواصل عبر المنتدي وتبادل الخبرات عبر ياهو علي عنواني المذكور علي حرف[GRADE="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"] y[/GRADE]

وبخصوص viscosity of crude oil اليك ما يلي:-
http://www.enbridge.com/pipelines/about/pdf/CrudeCharacteristics2005ViscosityCharts.pdf

http://www.etcentre.org/databases/spills/pdf/Introduction.pdf


----------



## eng_nemo (15 مايو 2006)

thnx v much god protect u and thnx again


----------



## samnazzal (16 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم:
انا اعيش في الامارات - ابوظبي . وجدا فخور بالتعرف عليكم 
اريد مساعدتكم... كيف اسجل في megauplaud و rapidshare مش عارف انزل ملفات. عندي فيزا اذا الامر بس الامارات مش مذكورة في قائمة الدول.. انصحوني يا اخوان... انا بحاجة ماسة للكتب الموجودة في المنتدىxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## haythem (16 مايو 2006)

very thnx u r gave me about valve but i have
problem to choose the 
sehadual of diameter
اريد اي معلومات عن كيفية اختيار elsechdual
عن طريق معادلة او عن طريق جداول يكون فيها الاختيار بالضغط او درجة الحرارة للحصول على الdiameter
لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## motaz_95 (16 مايو 2006)

اسف على التأخير
PIPING
FUNDAMENTALS
by​*Mohinder L Nayyar, P. E.​*_ASME Fellow
Bechtel Power Corporation​_http://z28.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=17887​


----------



## moghrabi (16 مايو 2006)

Achi Jazakaa allha Kula ALkheir and many Thanks


----------



## إسلام (16 مايو 2006)

الأخ الكريم معتز...
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء...


----------



## haythem (16 مايو 2006)

الأخ الكريم معتز...
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء...


----------



## ايمن مصر (16 مايو 2006)

PIPE AND PIPE-FITTING SCHEDULE
http://www.uky.edu/EVPFA/Facilities/CPMD/standards/div15/15060s02.pdf

ANSI Pipe Schedule Chart
http://www.lakerenergy.com/certs/PIPESCHEDULE.pdf

EXCERPTS FROM BOILER, PRESSURE VESSEL AND PIPING
CODES AND STANDARDS)
http://www.legis.state.wi.us/rsb/code/comm/comm041_app.pdf

piping classification
http://a257.g.akamaitech.net/7/257/....gpo.gov/cfr_2004/octqtr/pdf/46cfr56.04-2.pdf

PIPING SCHEDULE
http://www.southeuspba.com/pdf/2006sched.pdf

PVC Pipe Design Stress
http://nova-docdb.fnal.gov/0003/000360/001/nova0060.pdf
نرحب بالمجموعه الجديده التي شاركتنا هيثم واسلام ومغربي 
samnazzal كل المواقع التي يرفع عليها الكتب اعتقد انها مجانيه وسيتم بالتنسيق مع المشرف معتز شرح طريقه تنزيل الملفات منها ان شاء الله قريبا


----------



## haythem (17 مايو 2006)

merci for every thing


----------



## morybala (17 مايو 2006)

hi brothers
thanks for all the efforts that you sustain to share your knowledge 
to the others.
i want the ASME BOILER AND PRESSURE VESSEL CODE.
if you know about this, please tell me a resource.


----------



## م.أبوعلي إياد (17 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ..
أشكر الأخ أيمن مصر على المجهود الرائع .. وبارك الله فيك ..
كذلك أشكر المشرف معتز على كتاب Piping Fundamentals .. جزاك الله خيراً ..
ولكن عندي سؤال .. هل توجد هناك طريقة لجمع جميع ملفات الكتاب أعلاه في ملف واحد PDF وذلك لتسهيل عملية البحث عن موضوع معين في هذا الكتاب .. ؟؟
أرجو الإفادة بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ايمن مصر (17 مايو 2006)

الي morybala مجموعه روابط مفيده وضعها مشرفنا معتز بموضوع اخر وبخل بها علينا هنا

http://z18.zupload.com/download.php?...filepath=20636

http://z08.zupload.com/download.php?...&filepath=8662

http://z19.zupload.com/download.php?...&filepath=5081

http://z08.zupload.com/download.php?...&filepath=8653

http://rapidshare.de/files/20655949/...iping.zip.html

http://www.uploadtemple.com/view.php/1147843352.zip
انا بس بهزر معاك يا معتز يا اخي


----------



## أحمد الهمالى (18 مايو 2006)

*السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا لجميع المهندسين​*


----------



## م.البدر (18 مايو 2006)

جهد جبار تشكر عليه يا ايمن مصر


----------



## ايمن مصر (18 مايو 2006)

احتاج من جميع اخواني الراي في موضوعي الجديد بعنوان 
انتظركم
ايمن اخوكم

اعلان دعم الدراسات العليا


----------



## engmk77 (19 مايو 2006)

اوجد علاقة بين الضغط ومعدل السريان


----------



## مهندس_عدن (19 مايو 2006)

*اخواني ارجو المساعدة*

انا مهندس ميكانيكي وقد حصلت على عمل في شركة مقاولات بترولية وطلب مني اعداد مناقصة لمشروع صغير عبارة عن خط انابيب بترول 3كيلوا متر قطر الانابيب 10انش وفي نهاية الخط نوصله بلنشر وفالفات المهم انا فقط اريد المساعدة في الفورمة اللي باعدها يعني تصور عن شكل المناقصة طبعا بالانجليزية يا ريت تساعدوني الله الله


----------



## مهندس سيد (19 مايو 2006)

*elkhuit (about piping(*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
هذة اول مشاركاتى في هذةالرابطةواشكر كل المقيمين على هذة الرابطة والسادة المهندسين المشاركينفى هذة الرابطة
 وارجو من سيادتكم معرفة كيفيت تصنيع ماكينت درفلات المواسير 
وعمل البكر الخاص بهة بجميع مقاساتة واحجامة
وارجو الرد السريع 
وشكرن


----------



## ايمن مصر (20 مايو 2006)

engmk77 الي اخي

the world of Fluid Flow
http://www.simscience.org/fluid/green/intro.html

cambridge university fluid
http://www.efluids.com/

mesurement of pressure
http://www.web-ee.com/primers/files/pressure.pdf


----------



## ايمن مصر (21 مايو 2006)

درفله المواسير

Pipe Bending
http://www.ttb.com/process.htm

photos
http://www.tunaexim.com/multimedia.asp

http://www.derijcke.com/index.htm?rolling.htm&1

Tube & Pipe manufacturing machinery
http://www.tubenet.org.uk/manufu.shtml

Tube Fabrication Technology
http://pipebending.tracto-technik.de/index.cfm


----------



## eng_nemo (21 مايو 2006)

hi thnx alot for ur effort and plz i want api2000 and i want some values of viscosity for arabian crude oil but at low temperatures plz all of u make doa for me when i finished my program i'll show it 2 u 2 tell me ur opinion thnx alot


----------



## morybala (21 مايو 2006)

thank you very much ایمن مصر . those were very good things.


----------



## morybala (22 مايو 2006)

dear ایمن مصر
i couldn't download the 1st and 4th (ASME VIII devision 3) files you have posted for me:
http://z18.zupload.com/download.php?...filepath=20636
http://z08.zupload.com/download.php?...&filepath=8653
there is an error downloading these files.
thank you again


----------



## zaki (22 مايو 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير على جهودكم


----------



## eng_nemo (22 مايو 2006)

plz i want copy of api 2000 and viscosity of some arabian crude oil any one have it plz sent it 2 me


----------



## the_one_9119 (22 مايو 2006)

*H L E P Me*

i want a lot information about cuuting tool machin for pipe
Help me plz


----------



## housam kazkaz (23 مايو 2006)

السادة ملتقى المهندسين العرب

أرجو ارسال معلومات عن استخدام الأنابيب الحلزونية في مجال خطوط نقل الغاز وفوائدها ومحاذيرها.


----------



## ايمن مصر (23 مايو 2006)

*cutting pipe*

Cutting Shear Self-Contained Pipe

http://apps.em.doe.gov/ost/pubs/itsrs/itsr1948.pdf


http://www.p2pays.org/ref/13/12738.pdf


http://apps.em.doe.gov/OST/pubs/itsrs/itsr2093.pdf


----------



## فتى العرب (25 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


إخواني في الله..
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

رجائي الحـــار لمن بيده الإستطاعة أن يساعدني..

مشكلتـــي بسيـــطة...على أهـــل الخبرة... وانتــم أهل الخبـــرة إن شاء الله...


أريد بحث يتعلق ب " الالات والادوات التي تستخدم في قطع المواسير الكبيرة"


واتمنى لو يكون باللغة الإنجليزية......


جــزاكم الله خيــــرا...


وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله وصحبة وسلم...

drawGradient()


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.......
احتاج إلى مساعدتكم يا أخواني المهندسين
احتاج معلومات عن ألادوات المستخدمة في قطع الأنابيب المعدنية .
(used tool for cutting pipe)
فهل أحد يستطيع مساعدتي ؟


أخوكم في الله ............... وشكراً

drawGradient()


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (25 مايو 2006)

i want a lot information about offshore
help me plz


----------



## اسلام77 (25 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد انشاء اللة اكون فعال
الاول اشكر الاخ ايمن المصرى على موضوع الpiping
ثانيا انا عندى ملفات عن الموضوع بس مش عارف اعملها upload
كمان عندى برامج بالكراك زى pdms caesarII isketch catia 
وانشاء اللة نتعاون 
مستنى ردكم


----------



## ايمن مصر (26 مايو 2006)

الاخ اسلام اهلا بيك وممكن نتكلم عبر ياهو مسنجر

offshore piping
http://www.ukooa.co.uk/issues/fpso/studies.htm

MATERIAL SUPPLY SIMULATION FOR OFFSHORE PIPELAYING CONSTRUCTION
http://www.informs-cs.org/wsc98papers/176.PDF

design of offshore piping
http://www.msm.cam.ac.uk/phase-trans/2005/LINK/192.pdf


----------



## م . نادين (26 مايو 2006)

فكرة جيدة
هل عندكم مراجع عن الاختبارات اللازمة لفحص الانابيب المستخدمة في شبكات المياه والصرف الصحي مثل الشد و الضغط الخارجي والضغط الهيدروستاتيكي ....الخ


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (27 مايو 2006)

[GRADE="8B0000 FF0000 FF7F50"][GLOW="FF0000"]جزيت خيرا وجعل الله ما قدمت في ميزان حسناتك[/GLOW][/GRADE]


----------



## المهندس77 (27 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 

يوجد تصنيفات عديدة للـ piping منها الانظمة خدامات المباني وللمصانع على اختلافها مثل انتاج البترول انتاج مواد كيميائية وغيرها من الـ piping 

وهاذي هي نبذة عن انواع الـ piping المستخدمة في معظم شركات البترول

The major types of piping systems :
· Chemical and petroleum refinery plant piping.
· Liquid petroleum transportation piping.
· Gas transmission and distribution piping.
· Submarine transportation piping.

ولكل منها تصنيفات معينة و استخدمات معينة وكل فرع من هاذه الانواع ولعمل تصميم لة وبنائه يحتاج الى مشروع متكامل فمن اراد الاستفسار عنها بشكل مختصر انا جاهز لشرح احدها

المهندس77


----------



## ابو حسن العميدي (29 مايو 2006)

نعم واجو ان تتضمن الحسابات الخاصة بخطوط الانابيب


ايمن مصر قال:


> هل يمكننا عمل جزء خاص لمواضيع piping
> ونضع هنا كل الكتب و المواضيع المتاحه؟في مجال الانابيب؟
> 
> 
> ما رايكم؟


----------



## the_one_9119 (29 مايو 2006)

thank u for all thing


----------



## engmk77 (29 مايو 2006)

I need information about types of bearing and diffrance detween of bearing


----------



## اسلام77 (29 مايو 2006)

اخ ايمن السلام عليكم


----------



## ايمن مصر (30 مايو 2006)

اهلا اخي اسلام واعتذر عن انقطاعي يومين لوجود عطل في جهازي

اود التنويه ان اخي المشرف معتز وضع طريقه رفع الملفات بموضوع مستقل مثبت


----------



## nima (30 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا محتاج لكتاب Casti Guide to ASME B31.3
شكرا

راجع الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=10613&highlight=asme


----------



## اسلام77 (30 مايو 2006)

يا جماعة ممكن نعمل هنا اعلانات للوظائف الخالية لل piping engineers

مستنى ردكم


----------



## إسلام (30 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم...
قريني اسلام77 

أنظر هذه الرابطة... http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=43
بارك الله فيك...


----------



## mukarameng (30 مايو 2006)

اخوتي متتبعي ال pipng
ارجو منكم افادتي باي برنامج لتصميم الشبكات مع المانوال الخاص به
وشكرا


----------



## اسلام77 (30 مايو 2006)

جزاك اللة خير يا قرينى
لولاك كان زمانى انا اسلام وانت اسلام 77
يلا ....
بس صراحا انا شفت الرابط دة
قبل ..


----------



## اسلام77 (30 مايو 2006)

كدة
بس هو متلخبط وكمان معظم اللى فية شركات توظيف عن طريق النت


----------



## اسلام77 (30 مايو 2006)

اللى انا عايزة
احنا كلنا هنا piping
يعنى مفيش مشاكل نساعد بعض personaly
انتوا اية رايكم؟


----------



## اسلام77 (30 مايو 2006)

يا جماعة انا نسيت فى حد عايز برنامج caesarII 
وهدية الكراك بتاعة


----------



## اسلام77 (30 مايو 2006)

فى حد عايز برنامج I-sketch 
برنامج رائع لرسم الايزومتريك
بالكراك طبعا


----------



## ايمن مصر (30 مايو 2006)

يا بشمهندس اسلام77
انا والمهندس محمود بنحضر ماجستير في تصميم تحليل piping
ممكن نتكلم عبر ياهو instant message
aymnali25
انت لو مصري ممكن نقابلك ونتبادل البرامج معا وننشرها هنا بالمنتدي للجميع
وممكن تقولوا رايكم في الموضوع التالي؟؟؟؟
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18801&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%D1%C7%D3%C7%CA


----------



## اسلام77 (30 مايو 2006)

اخى العزيز ايمن جزاك اللة خير 
وربنا يوفقك فى الماجستير
وانا من الاسكندرية وممكن نتقابل


----------



## اسلام77 (30 مايو 2006)

بس ممكن اعرف انت بتدخل امتى على النت


----------



## ميثم العنزي (31 مايو 2006)

فكرة رائعة لان الموضوع مهم


----------



## mukarameng (31 مايو 2006)

اكرر طلبي اخوتي الاعزاء فهل من مجيب


----------



## ايمن مصر (31 مايو 2006)

الي mukarameng
http://www.uploading.com/get.php?get=87S5R0JC
واسف علي التاخير


----------



## اسلام77 (31 مايو 2006)

اخى ايمن السلام عليكم


----------



## اسلام77 (31 مايو 2006)

انا رصيدى لسة


----------



## اسلام77 (31 مايو 2006)

موصلش علشان استلم


----------



## اسلام77 (31 مايو 2006)

رسائل خاصة انا بحاول


----------



## اسلام77 (31 مايو 2006)

اخلى رصيدى يوصل 25


----------



## اسلام77 (31 مايو 2006)

http://www.flexicraft.com/p2.asp?catid=4&subcatid=420
دة رابط لل SESIMC LOADS


----------



## اسلام77 (31 مايو 2006)

http://www.tenlinks.com/CAD/products/piping.htm
دة رابط لل PIPING SOFTWARE


----------



## اسلام77 (31 مايو 2006)

http://www.codecad.com/
ودة موقع الشركة لبرنامج CAESARII


----------



## اسلام77 (31 مايو 2006)

http://www.pdmsworld.com/forum/
دة للمهتمين modELING


----------



## ميثم العنزي (1 يونيو 2006)

ارجو من المشترك 95_motaz
نيوضح كيفية رفع نسخمن معروضه بخصوص الانابيب

اخي ميثم طلبك غير واضح 
اما ان كان بخصوص رفع الملفات فراجع الرابط التالي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=19906


----------



## soh2078 (1 يونيو 2006)

جميع التحويلات التي يحتاجها المهندس في جميع التخصصات تقريبا على الرابط التالي

http://www.answers.com/main/ntquery...units&sbid=lc04b&linktext=Conversion of units


----------



## ميكانيكي (1 يونيو 2006)

مشكورين على هذا الجهد


----------



## haythem (4 يونيو 2006)

مشكورين على هذا الجهد


----------



## اسر (4 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم
انا اخوكم المهندس اسر 
اعمل كمصمم انابيب باستخدام الاوتوكاد في تصميم محطة خاصة للمياهro
ارجوا منكم مساعدتي في معرفة المعلومات الواجب الحصول عليها والبرامج الهندسية الواجب استخدامها لدلك


----------



## اسر (4 يونيو 2006)

من عنده اي فكرة على Pdms


----------



## اسلام77 (4 يونيو 2006)

الاخ العزيز اسر
انا عندى فكرة عنpdms


----------



## ganish (5 يونيو 2006)

الرجاء افادتنا بمعلومات اوليه عن كيفيه استعمال اتوكاد لرسم الابعاد الثلاثيه ولكم الشكر


----------



## mukarameng (5 يونيو 2006)

بصراحة المواضيع غير مرتبة يرجى من السادة المشرفين اتخاذ اللازم مع التقدير


----------



## Engr. Mohammad (6 يونيو 2006)

حقاً مجهود رائع و كبير جداً من الأخ أيمن و الأخ معتز يستاهل التقدير,,الله يجزاكم خير و يجعل هذا في موازين حسناتكم إن شاء الله.
لي تساءل بسيط للأخ أيمن هل كتاب Piping Handbook MacGrow Hill يفي بالغرض بالنسبة لموضوع الـ Piping أم يجب علي أن أنزّل جميع الروابط التي أرفقتها , ولك موفور الشكر مقدمأ.
أخوك أبو نواف​


----------



## غظنفر (7 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خير يا اخوان وجعل الله لكم هذا المجهود صدقة جارية لكم وتزكية لعلومكم


----------



## ENG MAWAD (7 يونيو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ايمن مصر (8 يونيو 2006)

اخي engr mohamd
الكتاب ده في رايي احسن كتاب عن piping
وباقي الروابط كانت تمثل موضوعات تتعلق بالموضوع عثرت عليها اثناء بحثي بالنت لتحضير الماجستير

بالمناسبه ادعوا لي اخلصه السنه دي وهو عن التحليل الميكانيكي لخطوط انابيب الغاز الطبيعي


----------



## motaz_95 (11 يونيو 2006)

كعادتك دائما مجتهد مبدع تحب العطاء 
اللهم وفق ايمن في دراسته وارزقه من حيث لا يحتسب


----------



## أبو فاطمة (11 يونيو 2006)

*هذا الكتاب مميز جداً في تصميم شبكات المواسير*

Process Plant Layout and Piping Design

هذا الكتاب ممتاز جداً وأرشحه لمن يريد احتراف PIPING DESIGN


----------



## إسلام (12 يونيو 2006)

الأخ الكريم أبوفاطمة...
عود حميد...  افتقدناك كثيراً...
بارك الله فيك... لكن أين رابط هذا الكتاب؟؟؟!!!

بارك الله فيك و السلام عليكم...


----------



## moghrabi (12 يونيو 2006)

Achi Abu Fatima

the Book: Process Plant Layout and Piping Design


بارك الله فيك... لكن أين رابط هذا الكتاب؟؟؟!!!

بارك الله فيك و السلام عليكم...

please send us the links


----------



## ايمن مصر (12 يونيو 2006)

اضم صوتي الي اسلام وmoghrabe
اين الرابط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل عندك يا معتز؟؟؟؟ ولا بتتفرج علي كاس العالم؟؟؟
انا هشجع تونس لو مجبتش لنا الرابط يا معتز


----------



## أبو فاطمة (12 يونيو 2006)

*أبدأ بإذن الله*

الإخوة الأعزاء
لم أجد نسخة على الإنترنت من هذا الكتاب لكن عندي نسخة hard copy وسأبدأ إن شاء الله بعمل نسخة منه على الماسح الضوئي.


----------



## اسامة الطبولي (15 يونيو 2006)

*برنامج مع الكراك Pipe Flow Calculations*

اتصال علي xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ارجو استخدام المنتدى في التواصل حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## ابو حارث (15 يونيو 2006)

الموضوع شيّق ولكن طويل فلو سمحتوا نبغي معلومات مختصرة


----------



## م . نادين (16 يونيو 2006)

الرجاء وضع الرابط لتحميل برنامج مع الكراك Pipe Flow Calculations 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## M.R.G (20 يونيو 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you for all brothers
we want more:15:


----------



## haythem (20 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم اريد معلومات عن 
sleeve for steam pipe line
and elbow 90 butt welde
and flashing
لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## اسامة الطبولي (20 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
والله يا خوتي انا موجود خارج البلاد للعلاج


----------



## yasseen (20 يونيو 2006)

*valve selection*

السلام عليكم 
اريد ان أشكركم على هذا المجهود الرائع و اليكم مساهمة صغيرة
كتاب Valve selection hand book
أدعو الله ان يكون مفيدا


----------



## haythem (21 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم اريد معلومات عن 
sleeve for steam pipe line
and elbow 90 butt welde
and flashing
لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## haythem (21 يونيو 2006)

واريد ايضا معلومات عن ال
mantanace for pipe line


----------



## e7em|e7em (21 يونيو 2006)

*هدية ان شاء الله ما تردوها*

هذا كتاب جميل جدا بيفيدكم كثيررررررررررررررررر


----------



## morybala (21 يونيو 2006)

to yaseen:
this is the URL of the VALVE SELECTION BOOK
http://rapidshare.de/files/20927920/ZAPPE__R._W.__1998_._Valve_Selection_Handbook__4th_ed._.rar


----------



## الباشا11 (21 يونيو 2006)

اخي ايمن شكرا على هذه الفكرة.
ابدأ ونحن معك


----------



## غظنفر (23 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم


----------



## غظنفر (23 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم
اخ ايمن ممكن كتاب او اي شرح حول كيفية تحديد قطر pipe لاجراء معين مع جزيل الشكر لك ولكل من يساهم في دعم هذا المنتدى

7


----------



## ايمن مصر (29 يونيو 2006)

الاخ غظنفر اليك الروابط التاليه
http://www.lmnoeng.com/

اله حاسبه لقطر pipe 


http://www.1728.com/flowrate.htm

http://www.ajdesigner.com/phphazenwilliams/hazen_williams_fluids_flow_equations_pipe_diameter.php
http://www.engsoft.co.kr/download_e/es_linesize_e.htm


----------



## يقظان القيسي (30 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز 
و بارك الله العلي القدير بجهودك و نفع بها اخوانك
اخوكم 
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## ايمن مصر (3 يوليو 2006)

نرجو من اخواننا ان يمدونا باي كتب لديهم عن piping


----------



## e7em|e7em (6 يوليو 2006)

*ابشر*

اخوي هذا كتاب جميل وشيق
ان شاء الله يفيدك
واعذرنا على التقصير


----------



## باسل يعرب (6 يوليو 2006)

ايمن مصر قال:


> هل يمكننا عمل جزء خاص لمواضيع piping
> ونضع هنا كل الكتب و المواضيع المتاحه؟في مجال الانابيب؟
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## liono (6 يوليو 2006)

*كتابان عن ال Piping*

http://rapidshare.de/files/25119770/Piping_Handbook__7th_Edition_.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/25120155/Structural_Mechanics_of_Buried_Pipes.rar


----------



## R.A.K (7 يوليو 2006)

[frame="11 70"]الكتابان قمة في الروعة ............ شكراً على هذه الفائدة[/frame]


----------



## إسلام (8 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## إسلام (10 يوليو 2006)

كتاب Piping Hand Book ... أحسبه سيفيد إن شاء الله... حيث أنني أستفيد منه بفضل الله. 
الكتاب حجمه كبيرة بعض الشئ 28 ميجا بايت، و لكني رفعته بفضل الله و له الحمد و منه المنة.
http://www.filegone.com/zl6h

معلومات الملف:
*File infos* Name : Nayyar, Mohinder L. - Piping Handbook 7th Ed [Mcgraw-Hill 2000].pdf 
- Size : 29530 kB - 
Format : application/pdf


----------



## morybala (11 يوليو 2006)

السلام علیکم جمیعا
انا ارید الاستاندارد NFPA 54
هذا فی الموضوع gas disrtibution systems
شکرا جزیلا


----------



## ايمن مصر (12 يوليو 2006)

nfpa 54
http://www.constructionbook.com/default2.asp?keyword=NFPA 54

http://207.97.216.113/signup/add.aspx?keyword=nfpa+54&source=1


----------



## حسام18 (12 يوليو 2006)

ارجو من اخوانى المهندسين عمل جزء خاص بالمعدات الثقيله (الصيانه والاصلاح)


----------



## a7med3ly (12 يوليو 2006)

فكرة حلوة يا مهندس أيمن


----------



## abo mahmoud (12 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
أريد من لديه مخططات القوالب لصناعة الأنابيب المعدنية أن يضعها في هذا الموقع و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمدفتحي (15 يوليو 2006)

*الضاغط الطارد المركزي*

السلام عليكم 
هذه هي اولي مشاركاتي في هذا المنتدي ارجو ان تحوز اعجابكم


----------



## يقظان القيسي (18 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزيلا
اخوكم 
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## essarsh (19 يوليو 2006)

الى اسلام 77 
انتا قلت ان عندك caesarII ممكن تعمل فى اخوك فى الاسلام معروف لانى فى اشد اشد اشد اشد الحاجة اليه
ولكم الفضل فى ذلك


----------



## السويسي (19 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
معكم المهندس محمد فتحي السويسي
اي خدمه؟


----------



## السويسي (19 يوليو 2006)

من يستطيع افادتي في موضوع تصميم الغلايات بالتخصيص تحديد سمك و نوع المعدن المنع منها الغلايه لتحمل درجات الحراره العاليه
و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمدفتحي (19 يوليو 2006)

*Asme B31.3*

يا شباب 
اليكم اخر اصدار من Asme B31.3


----------



## عصمت الحديثي (20 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم..
اتمنى نشر هذه المواضيع بالغة العربيه لاستفادة منها اكثر واكثر وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير ووفقكم لما يحبه ويرضاه.


----------



## ايمن مصر (21 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله

نشكر المهندس محمد فتحي علي ارساله تحديث asme 31.3
وللاخ عصمت الحديثي هناك الكثير من المصطلحات اذا ترجمت للعربيه تبدو اكثر صعوبه في فهمها ومن حق مكتشفي وباحثي علوم piping ان ندرسها بلغتهم مثلما كان العالم يدرس الجبر والكيمياء بلغتنا العربيه صح؟؟؟؟


----------



## ايمن مصر (21 يوليو 2006)

http://www.fluidedesign.com/download...oper_press.pdf
ملف ا ميجا عن piping pressure


----------



## يقظان القيسي (21 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
ششششششششكرا جزيلا و بارك الله بالجهود
اخوكم
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## محمد سعيد أمين (22 يوليو 2006)

[GLOW="0033FF"]جزاك الله خيرا وموضوع جميل جدا[/GLOW]


----------



## ابو مرتضى (24 يوليو 2006)

مشكور اخوي او ما قصرت والله ايوفقكم على هذه المعلومات وننتظر المزيد


----------



## essarsh (24 يوليو 2006)

​maximum Piping Operating Pressure
As Recommended By The Asme Process Piping Code


----------



## essarsh (24 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لدى رسالة ماجستير من احد اصدقائى وقد وافق على نشرها بالمنتدى بعنون 

Active, Passive and Active/Passive Control
Techniques for Reduction of Vibrational Power

Flow in Fluid Filled Pipes
بس المشكلة ان حجم الملف 10 ميجا وفى المنتدى غير مسمو باكثر من 4.77 ارجو المساعدة لكى تعم الفائدة


----------



## engmk77 (26 يوليو 2006)

أوريد تصميم شبكة الهواء ؟


----------



## ابو مرتضى (27 يوليو 2006)

ممكن ترسلها على دفعتين اوثلاث وجزاك الله الخير يالحبيب


----------



## morybala (28 يوليو 2006)

الاخ ایمن مصر
شکرا للرابطان عن NFPA 54
ولکن هل یوجد رابط مجانیه لهذا الکود؟
هذا فی الموضوع:
natural gas distribution systems design,installation and operation
و فیه جداول مفید capacity of pipes .
شکرا جزیلا


----------



## morybala (28 يوليو 2006)

السلام علیکم جمیعا
هذا رابط مفید:
www.rapidshare.de/files/20904212/PARKER__M._E.__1984_._Pipe_Line_Corrosion_and_Cathodic_Protection__3rd_ed._.rar http://www.rapidshare.de/files/20852609/BAI__Y.__2001_._Pipelines_and_Risers.rar
فی الموضوع:
Pipe LIne Corrosion & Cathodic Protection


----------



## engmk77 (28 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم أخوانني أويد المساعد منكم في تصميم سبكة هواء مضعوط (pressure loss , piping .......)


----------



## ايمن مصر (28 يوليو 2006)

اخي morybala
شكرا علي protection corrosion
واليك هديه مني ملف 286 صفحه بصيغه pdf والعنوان
Natural Gas-Fired
Cooling Technologies
and Economics
ارجو ان يكون مفيدا لك حيث انني لست ملما جيدا بذلك لاني اركز حاليا علي التحليل الميكانيكي للانابيب وخصوصا piping vibration


http://www.gastechnology.org/webroot/downloads/en/GasCooling/CoolingTextbookCD/GTI040205_Natural_Gas_Fired_Cooling_Technologies_and_Econ_smll.pdf


----------



## morybala (31 يوليو 2006)

شکرا یا اخ ایمن مصر
هذا کتاب مفید.


----------



## morybala (31 يوليو 2006)

السلام علیکم.
هذا کتابا جمیلا.
Water distribution systems handbook.
http://rapidshare.de/files/14017675/WaterDistributionSystemHandbook_muyac.rar


----------



## ابو مرتضى (31 يوليو 2006)

thanks all


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (2 أغسطس 2006)

اخي ايمن جزيت خيرا على ما قدمت 
ونحن في انتظار المزيد


----------



## ahmedsami (3 أغسطس 2006)

م / أيمن 
علي فكرة أنا مشترك جديد جدا 
أنا سعيد جدا بمشاركاتك وعلي فكرة أنا خريج هذا العام من جامعة أسكندرية وكان مشروع التخرج بتاعي في أنا بيب الغاز.......
بس من منظور أخر وهو تسييل الغاز الطبيعي كبديل لنقلة في الصورة الغازية 
لو تريد أو أراد أحد الأعضاء أن أتحدث عن الموضوع بإستفاضة أنا مستعد


----------



## ايمن مصر (3 أغسطس 2006)

اهلا وسهلا بيك يا م احمد
مبروك التخرج وممكن تكتب لنا باختصار عن موضوعك لو سمحت


----------



## mohsin (3 أغسطس 2006)

اريد معلومات عن خنزيرة الانابيب

اخي الكريم 
ارجو منك البحث في المنتدى وتجد موضوع فيه معلومات وافيه عن ما طلبت 
وحول طريقة البحث في المنتدى انظر الرابط التالي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=24510


----------



## e7em|e7em (5 أغسطس 2006)

اخواني الكرام هذا روابط لكتاب McGraw-Hill -Piping handbook (7 edition)
وهو احد اهم المراجع في تصميم البايبات
لقد قمت بتقسيمه الى ملفات وعليكم بتجميعها عن طريق برنامج وينرار ومن ثم فك الضغطك
http://z10.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=8175 
http://z10.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=8178 
http://z10.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=8180 
http://z10.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=8181 
http://z10.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=8184 
http://z28.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=23797 
http://z28.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=23799 
http://z28.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=23802 
http://z28.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=23803 
http://z28.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=23805
http://z28.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=23806
http://z28.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=23808 
http://z28.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=23809 
http://z28.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=23810 
http://z28.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=23811


----------



## e7em|e7em (5 أغسطس 2006)

وهذا من المراجع


----------



## e7em|e7em (5 أغسطس 2006)

وهذا من المراجع ايضا 
http://z23.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=24630 
http://z23.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=24636 
http://z23.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=24645 
http://z23.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=24648 
واسم الكتاب :
Elsevier_-_Piping_Material_Guide


----------



## e7em|e7em (5 أغسطس 2006)

وهذا من المراجع ايضا 
http://z23.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=24630 
http://z23.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=24636 
http://z23.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=24645 
http://z23.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=24648 
واسم الكتاب :
Elsevier_-_Piping_Material_Guide


----------



## إسلام (5 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ...
أخي e7em|e7em ....

بارك الله فيكم...
بالنسبة لكتاب piping handbook فإن وصلاته لا تفتح...
بالنسبة للكتاب الثاني... piping matrial....
فإن كل الوصلات تؤدي إلى نفس النسخة من الكتاب...
جزاكم الله خيراً على الجهد...


----------



## ابو مرتضى (5 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## e7em|e7em (5 أغسطس 2006)

اخي العزيز
بالنسبة للكتاب الاول فانه موجود ولكن من الصعب تحميله على رابط واحد ولقد حملته على الرابيد شير وهلى هذا الموقع
الكتاب موجود ولكن كيف الطريقة لتحميله ارجو الافادة لكي افيدكم جميعا به
اما بالنسبة للكتاب الثاني فهو مثل ما تفضلت نفس الكتاب 
ولكن قم بعد التنزيل بتضليل الملفات الارعة وانقر بزر الفارة اليمين عليهم واختار add to acchidve.rar
سيصبحون ملف واحد قم بعد ذلك بفك الضغط لتحصل على الكتاب


----------



## e7em|e7em (5 أغسطس 2006)

ياجماعة الخير صلوا على النبي
هذي وصلة انفس الملف السابق وباذن الله شغالة ولكن مدتها محدودة 
McGraw-Hill -Piping handbook (7 edition
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=07f57a8


----------



## essarsh (5 أغسطس 2006)

*Pipeline Engineering Education at Universities in the United States*

Dear all if some one intrested to know about 
Pipeline Engineering Education at
Universities in the United States
see this 

TABLE 1. NAMES OF U.S. UNIVERSITIES THAT OFFER COURSES AND/OR CONDUCT
RESEARCH RELATED TO PIPELINE ENGINEERING
attached file


----------



## ahmedsami (6 أغسطس 2006)

سأتحدث في الموضوع مباشرة (LNG) تسييل الغاز الطبيعي
الفكرة كما يعلم البعض ..أن كي يتم نقل الغاز نحتاج إلي أنابيب النقل ولكن علي سبيل المثال كما هو الحال في مصر ..يتم نقل الغاز من مصر وحتي الأردن مروراً ب ( للأسف أسرائيل) وعلي حد علمي فإمتداد هذا الخط يصل حتي تركيا ولكن المشكلة وبالتالي قد يقول البعض إذن فما الداعي لعملية الإسالة المكلفه جدا وهو ما أنا بصدد الحديث عنه اليوم ..بإختصار لكي ننقل الغاز إلي أوروبا أو إلي أمريكا فمن غير المنطقي أن نقوم بإنشاء أنابيب نقل للغاز لذا نقوم بتسييل الغاز لكي يتم شحنة في ال سفن النقل عند مايقارب الضغط الجوي أو ما قد يصل إلي 4 bar ولكن عند درجة حرارة تصل إلي 161- درجة مئوية طبعاٌ (عملية التسييل)ويكون ذلك بتخفيض الضغط إيضا حيث يكون الضغط مايقرب 75 bar عند الدخول لكي نحصل علي الغاز المسال ومن هنا تأتي الفائدة المهمة جدا من عملية التسييل والتي قد ترد إلي ذهن البعض بمجرد ذكر الموضوع وهو أن حجم الغاز علي ما أتذكر قد يصل إلي 600 ضعف حجم السائل وبالتالي يمكننا نقل كميات أكثر بكثير . (أسف علي الأطالة ولكن هذا أقل القليل عن الغاز المسال )


----------



## ahmedsami (6 أغسطس 2006)

أنا أسف يا م/ أيمن 
قبل كل هذا .........نسيت أقول الله يبارك فيك ...
بجد أنا سعيد بمعرفتك وأتمني المشاركة دائما معكم في هذا المنتدي الرائع 
وأتمني لو تنصحني ببعض النصائح كخريج جديد ( أسف لو أطلت في كلامي عن المشروع )
لكن بأمانة دي مجرد فكرة بسيطة عن المشروع أنما المشروع فعلا مشروع مجهد جدا 
وكنت أتمني أن ندخل به مسابقة Ieee ولكن الظروف لم تسمح ..ولكن سأشارك في المؤتمر بإذن الله يوم الأثنين في قاعة المؤنمرات .. يكون من الجميل أن يشارك من الأخوة المشتركين بزيارة المؤتمر ..بالتأكيد هناك الجديد وهناك فوائد (أسف مرة أخري علي الأطالة)


----------



## essarsh (6 أغسطس 2006)

*اهم مرجعين فى تصميم خطوط البترول و الغاز*

المرجع الاول
Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook, 

Sixth Edition: A Manual of Quick, Accurate Solutions to Everyday Pipeline Engineering Problems by E. W. McAllister (Paperback - Jan 14, 2005) 
Buy new: $80.75 

المرجع الثانى
Pipeline Design & Construction: A Practical Approach

by Mo Mohitpour, H. Golshan, and A. Murray (Hardcover - Sep 2003)

Buy new: $110.00 
فى الواقع العملى يستخدم هذا المرجعان بشكل اساسى لدى جميع الشركات البريطانية


----------



## essarsh (6 أغسطس 2006)

*اهم مرجعين فى تصميم خطوط البترول و الغاز*

يوجد لدى هذان المرجعان( بحكم عملى ودراستى التخصصية فى هندسة الانانبيب) 
لكن على شكل كتاب مطبوع وعملية تحويله الى نسخة اليكترونية تحتاج الى وقت طويل
ارجو المساعة فى الحصول على نسخة الاكترونية من الاخوة لكى يتم نشرها فى الموضوع 
لكى تعم الفائدة


----------



## essarsh (6 أغسطس 2006)

*اهم مراجع فى تصميم خطوط البترول و الغاز*

وكذلك من خلال خبرة البروفسور فيل هوبكنز من جامعة نيوكاسل مشرفى على رسالة الماجستير فى هندسة الانابيب 2005 هذه قائمة من اهم المراجع الشاملة لاغلب جوانب الموضوع 
كمهندسين عرب مهتمين بهذا الموضوع ارجو من لديه نسخة الاكترونية ان يزود بها اخواته المهندسين العرب الذين لم تتاح لهم الفرصة نتيجة لظروفهم الخاصة للحصول على هذه المراجع

References
1. Liquid Pipeline Hydraulics, E. Shashi Menon, Marcel Dekker, Inc. 2005 

2. Piping Calculations Manual, E. Shashi Menon, McGraw – Hill, 2005 
3. Elementary Fluid Mechanics, Vennard & Street. Sixth Edition. John Wiley and Sons, 1982. 
4. Handbook of Hydraulics, Brater & King. McGraw-Hill, 1982 
5. Pipeline Design for Hydrocarbons, Gases and Liquids. American Society of Civil Engineers, 1975. 
6. Cameron Hydraulic Data. Ingersoll-Rand, 1981 
7. Flow of Fluids through Valves, Fittings and Pipes. Crane Company, 1976 
8. Centrifugal Pumps Design & Application, V.S. Lobanoff and R.R. Ross, Gulf Publishing, 1985 
9. Hydraulic Institute Engineering Data Book - Hydraulic Institute, 1979


----------



## essarsh (6 أغسطس 2006)

*اهم برامج الحاسوب المستخدمة فى تصميم خطوط البترول و الغاز*

من خلال استخدمى لبعض هذه البرامج فى التصاميم 
اعمل الان عل عمل مجموعة منها فى سى دى وسوف ارسله بالباريد الى الاخوة ادارة المنتدى لكى تعم الفائدة للجميع
تحياتى الى جميع المهندسين
واى استفسار او طلب مساعة لاتترد فى ارسال ***** الى عنوانى 
وباذن الله تجدنى فى مساعدتك


----------



## essarsh (6 أغسطس 2006)

*اهم مرجعين فى تصميم خطوط البترول و الغاز*

Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/20901615/...__5th_ed._.rar 28.24 MB


----------



## essarsh (7 أغسطس 2006)

*اهم المراجع فى تصميم خطوط البترول و الغاز*

السلام عليكم​ ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحية طيبة وبعد ,,,,,,,,,,
الى الاخ المهندس طاها الذى يستفسر عن افضل مرجع لمعرفة واستخدام المعادلات الخاصة بالجريان فى الانابيب والمستخدمة فى الواقع العملى ( بحكم تجربتى الشخصية فى تصميم خطوط النفط هو المرجع التالى ) وكنت اتمنى لو ان لدى نسخة الكترونية لكى ارسله اليك , ربما لدى احد الاخوة فى المنتدى لديه يساعدك بها.

Piping Calculations Manual
By: Menon, Shashi 
ISBN: 0071440909

666 pages 

$99.95 USD


----------



## مثال عكاب (7 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم هل استطيع الحصول على معلومات عن العزل الصوتي للانابيب للضوضاء داخل البنايات noise isolaterمع جزيل الشكر لكل من يرفدني بأية معلومات00 مع التقدير


----------



## ameng (7 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم هل استطيع الحصول على معلومات عن العزل الصوتي للانابيب للضوضاء داخل البنايات noise isolaterمع جزيل الشكر لكل من يرفدني بأية معلومات00 مع التقدير


----------



## essarsh (7 أغسطس 2006)

*Noise Isolation Of Pipe In Building*

السلام عليكم
الاخوة
مثال عكاب / ameng
بخصوص طلب معلومات عن ما المطلوب بالضبط هل المطلوب معلومات عن
المواد المستخدمة فى العزل وهوا السؤال الشائع دائما
او معلومات نظرية عن اسباب الضوضاء فى الانابيب
او طرق معالجة الضوضاء من الانابيب داخل المبانى
لو ممكن تححد بالضبط المطلوب لكى تسهل على العملية


----------



## ايمن مصر (7 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم

مبروك للمهندس احمد سامي ويا ريت نتكلم عبر ياهو ماسنجر aymnali25
والاخ المهندس عيسي هل الرابط الخاص بكتابPipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook
يعمل؟ للاسف لم يعمل عندي

الاخ عيسي لو سمحت ممكن تنشر لنا ملخص رساله الماجستير وعملك الحالي للدكتوراه
انا عارف لكن احب ان يستفيد اخواتنا هنا من خبرتك


----------



## ايمن مصر (7 أغسطس 2006)

*روابط مفيده*

1 pipeline Sources of Information
http://www.gi.alaska.edu/services/library/pipelineBibliography.txt


----------



## مثال عكاب (8 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم انا السائل amengاسأل عن المواد المستخدمة في عزل الضوضاء وهل هناك ستندرات في هذا الموضوع


----------



## ameng (8 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم انا السائل amengاسأل عن المواد المستخدمة في عزل الضوضاء وهل هناك ستندرات في هذا الموضوع


----------



## محمد الفاتح محمود (8 أغسطس 2006)

شاكرين لكم جهودكم للبحث فى هــــذا الموضوع


----------



## essarsh (8 أغسطس 2006)

*ماجستير هندية الانابيب من جامعة نيوكاسل بريطانيا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحية طيبة الى جميع الاخوة المهندسين العرب فى المنتدى
وتحية خاصة الى الاخ ايمن الذى بادر الى اعطاء هذه الفكرة ( صاحب طرح موضوع piping )

لدراسة تخصص هندسة الانابيب توجد ثلاث جامعات على مستوى العالم تعتبر رائدة فى هذا التخصص الا وهى
فى بريطانيا توجد جامعتان 

Pipeline Engineering MSc -- University of Newcastle upon Tyne 
http://www.ncl.ac.uk/pipe.eng/index.html

Pipeline Engineering -- Cranfield University 
http://www.cranfield.ac.uk/prospectus/sims/pe.htm

فى كندا 
University of Calgary, Canada: Pipeline Excellence Centre
http://www.eng.ucalgary.ca/PEC

في البرازيل
Pontifical Catholic University of Rio de Janeiro, Brazil 
http://www.mec.puc-rio.br/petroleo/html/pipeline.html


فى البداية لقد اتممت دراسة رسالة الماجستير من جامعة نيوكاسل2005 وهذا هو الموقع الخاص بها

http://www.ncl.ac.uk/pipe.eng/index.html

وا بالنسبة الى المواد المطلوب دراستها بالاضافة الى المشروع هى على الرابط
http://www.ncl.ac.uk/pipe.eng/modules.html

Programme Description
You take 11 compulsory modules (120 credits in total 
culminating in a dissertation worth 60 credits.
The 11 modules are: 
fundamentals of pipeline engineering
; materials and fabrication; 
corrosion and corrosion control; 
civil and geotechnical aspects of pipeline engineering; 
pipeline structural analysis;
safety, risk and environmental management; 
dynamics of offshore installations; 
hydrocarbon production and process engineering; 
design and construction; 
asset management; 
economics for engineers.

وبالنسبة لرسالة الماجستير الخاصة بى كانت تصميم خط زيت خام ثقل وايجاد افضل قطر استنادا الى 
1- من ناحية الحسابات الهيدروليكية ( ميكانيك موائع )
2- من الناحية الاقتصادية
اى بمعنى تطبيق ما تم دراسته من مواد على مشروع حقيقى واقعى وايجاد افضل تصميم

وبالنسبة لموضوع الدكتوراه
فهو فى نفس المجال ميكانيك موائع لكننى مازلت فى البدايات والفكرة الكاملة لم تتكون بعد

وكما ذكرت سلبقا انا على اتم الاستعداد لتقديم المساعدة لاىالاخوة الكرام المشاركين فى الموضوع لم شاهدته من اهتمام واضح من الاخوة المهندسين
تحياتى للجميع


----------



## essarsh (8 أغسطس 2006)

الى الاخ ameng 
بخصوص استفسارك على موضوع مواد العزل للضوضاء الناتجه من السريان فى المبانى
يوجد ستندرات بخصوص الموضوع مثل

وهذا الرابط ممكن يفيدك فى الوقت الحالى
http://www.kineticsnoise.com/industrial/

بهى جميع المواضيع المتعلقة بالاستفسار

وكذلك تجد فى المرفقات ملف يعطى يشرح قليل عن عن الموضوع
الى حين ايجاد مرجع كامل عن الموضوع


----------



## إسلام (9 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ essarsh ...
السلام عليكم...
جزاكم الله خيراً...
هل قمت بعمل optimization لخطوط أنابيبك؟؟؟ و إن كنت قد فعلت ، فبأي طريقة كانت؟؟ هل يمكن الإفادة بالمراجع؟؟؟؟

جزاكم الله خيراً...


----------



## مثال عكاب (9 أغسطس 2006)

اشكر الجميع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ameng (9 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ الكريم assarshشكرا جزيلا لك على ما قدمته من موقع قيم ومناسب للسؤال واسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ameng (9 أغسطس 2006)

اخي الكريم essarsh نتمنى لك الموفقية في اكمال الدكتوراة وان ينفع الله بك


----------



## ايمن مصر (11 أغسطس 2006)

هل احد لديه القدره علي كتابه معلومه عن schedule الخاص بالانابيب


----------



## kemo (13 أغسطس 2006)

Here is a useful PDF file for piping questioners:80: :15: 
abdul Karim AL Fattani

here is the attachemen


----------



## إسلام (13 أغسطس 2006)

جميلة هي تلك الإضافة...
حبذا لو تنقل إلى الموضوع المثبت أعلاه عن الـ piping لكاتبه المهندس أيمن مصر


----------



## essarsh (13 أغسطس 2006)

*essarsh*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحياتى الى الجميع
اولا الى الاخ ايمن مصر فعلا الرابط لا يعمل , وسوف احول وجود رابط اخر لكتاب

ثانيا الى الاخ المشرف اسلام لا ارى سببا وجيها لكثرت علامات الاستفهام المدرجة مع السؤال

نعم لقد قمة بعملية Pipeline Size Optimization 
وفىالملف التالى سوف تجد انشاء الله ما تبحث عنه
وبالنسبة الى المراجع فهذه قائمة من المراجع المتعلقة بالموضوع

واقدم اعتذارى الى جميع الاخوة للاخطاء اللغوية الواردة فى بعض مشاركاتى

ثالثا بالنسبة الى الاخ ايمن مصر غدا سوف اقدم مقدمة بسيطة عن موضوع piping schdual 
والى اللقاء غدا


----------



## إسلام (14 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم...
الأخ essarsh ....

آسف على اللإزعاج وكثرة علامات الإستفهام 

أولاً ... هل يمكنني أن أستخدم الملفين الذين أدرجتهما؟ (علامة استفهام واحدة) 
ثانياً... إن لم يكن لديك أو لدى مشرفيك أي مانع.. هل لي بنسخة من رسالة الماجستير الخاصة بك؟
ثالثاً... هل أجد عندك هذا الكتاب؟ 
Holland, J. H. (1975). Adaptation in Natural and Artificial Systems. MIT Press.

الموضوع الذي أقوم به في الماجستير مشابه لما قمت به و لكنه للغاز.
و إن كنت تعلم شئ عن كتب الدكتور أوزياديتش (Osiadacz) فهل لي بكل ما لديك عنه؟

أكثرت عليك بالسؤال.. جزاكم الله خيراً...
أخوكم.


----------



## essarsh (14 أغسطس 2006)

*Dr. Andrzej J. Osiadacz - Warsaw University of Technology*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحية طيبة الى الاخ اسلام والى وطننا الحبيب لبنان .
بالنسبة الى الملفين فهما يعطيان فكرة عامة على الموضوع و يمكنك استخدامهما
بالنسبة الى الطلب الثانى الى الان لم يطلب احد مثل هذا الطلب منى
واعتذر بسبب ان الرسالة قيد التنفيذ على ارض الواقع والمشروع فى مراحلة متقدمة من التنفيذ
ولا يسمح لى بنشر الراسلة الا بموافقة الجامعة 
بالنسبة الى الطلب الثالث فهو كالتالى

Professor Andrzej Jaroslaw Osiadacz
Warsaw University of Technology Warsaw, Poland
Tel: +4871 3202189
Fax: +4871 3203948
e-mail: j.osiadacz*wctt.pl

فهو مستعد لكى يرسل لك قائمة بمؤلفاته بمجرد مراسلته وهو شخص ودود الى ابعد الحدود
وبخصوص رسالة الماجستير فلدى هذا الملف المرفق ممكن ان تستفيد منه فى الوقت الحالى الى ان اجد مطلبك
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## essarsh (14 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ اسلام
بالنسبة الى الكتاب الذى طلبته ليس لدى ولكن سوف احاول الحصول عليه
السلام


----------



## إسلام (14 أغسطس 2006)

أخي essarsh ...
جزاكم الله خيراً... و لا اثقل عليك أبداً بموضوع الرسالة فهذا حقك و حق الجامعة...
أما بالنسبة للملف المرفق فهو عندي، فلدي العديد من مؤلفات الدكتور أندريه أوزياداتش، و لكن هناك بعض الكتب التي أبحث عنها له...

و لهذا أشكرك على كتابة عنوانه الإلكتروني و تليفوناته....

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته...
أخوكم أبوالبراء
..............................
بالمناسبة: أنا مصري


----------



## essarsh (14 أغسطس 2006)

*الاخ اسلام هل لهذا الكتاب علاقة بالانابيب*

​*Adaptation in Natural and Artificial Systems*
An Introductory Analysis with Applications to Biology, Control, and Artificial Intelligence
John H. Holland

Table of Contents and Sample Chapters

Genetic algorithms are playing an increasingly important role in studies of complex adaptive systems, ranging from adaptive agents in economic theory to the use of machine learning techniques in the design of complex devices such as aircraft turbines and integrated circuits. Adaptation in Natural and Artificial Systems is the book that initiated this field of study, presenting the theoretical foundations and exploring applications.

In its most familiar form, adaptation is a biological process, whereby organisms evolve by rearranging genetic material to survive in environments confronting them. In this now classic work, Holland presents a mathematical model that allows for the nonlinearity of such complex interactions. He demonstrates the model's universality by applying it to economics, physiological psychology, game theory, and artificial intelligence and then outlines the way in which this approach modifies the traditional views of mathematical genetics.

Initially applying his concepts to simply defined artificial systems with limited numbers of parameters, Holland goes on to explore their use in the study of a wide range of complex, naturally occuring processes, concentrating on systems having multiple factors that interact in nonlinear ways. Along the way he accounts for major effects of coadaptation and coevolution: the emergence of building blocks, or schemata, that are recombined and passed on to succeeding generations to provide, innovations and improvements.

John H. Holland is Professor of Psychology and Professor of Electrical Engineering and Computer Science at the University of Michigan. He is also Maxwell Professor at the Santa Fe Institute and is Director of the University of Michigan/Santa Fe Institute Advanced Research Program.

John Holland is Professor of Psychology at the University of Michigan, Ann Arbor.


----------



## إسلام (14 أغسطس 2006)

الكتاب يتعلق بالـGenetic Algorithm و هي طريقة الـ optimization التي أستخدمها في الماجستير...

هذا الكتاب للدكتور هولند قد ابتكر فيه هذه الطريقة عام 1975 فأحببت أن أحصل عليه ليكون لي مرجعاً أساسياً...

أخوكم


----------



## ايمن مصر (15 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
ارجو من المهندس اسلام ان يراسلني عبر ياهو مسنجر aymnali25 لان موضوع الماجستير الخاص بي قريب من موضوعه وهو عن تحليل خطوط غاز طبيعي لكن من ناحيه اجهادات واهتزازات 
ومن الممكن نتقابل لتبادل الابحاث والمراجع معا ويوجد ايضا بالمنتدي م/محمود بهندسه القاهره ولديه برامج مفيده انا من بورسعيد وانتظر ردك 

واود توجيه الشكر العزيز للاخ المهندس عيسي علي ردوده المفيده جدا جدا وانا اتابع يوميا لكل الردود هنا للموضوع لكن لا اكتب الا لمن يطلب معلومه يمكنني ان اضيفها


----------



## إسلام (15 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ الكريم أيمن مصر...
إن شاء الله سأفعل..
جزاكم الله خيراً.


----------



## essarsh (16 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحية طيبة للجميع عذار لانقطاعى عنكم الفترة الماضية نتيجة انشغالى ببعض الامور
بالصدفة خلال تصف الموقع وجدة هذا الرابط الذى له علاقة بموضوع الباييب
خــنـــزيـــرة الأنــابـــيــــب ( Pipeline Pig 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=11229
فعلا موضوع ممتاز واحببت بأن تشاركونى الرأى فيه


----------



## الطالب الهندسي (16 أغسطس 2006)

*[FRAME="2 10"]السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك اخي ايمن مصر 
وجزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك [/FRAME]*


----------



## essarsh (21 أغسطس 2006)

*Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook*

Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/20901615/MCALLISTER__E._W.__2001_._Pipeline_Rules_of_Thumb_ Handbook__5th_ed._.rar 28.24 MB


----------



## essarsh (21 أغسطس 2006)

هذا الرابط لقد نقلته من مكتبة الهندسة الميكانيكية الى موضوعنا 
وشكر خاص الى الاخ
محب الله ورسوله 
عضو متميز 
وجعله فى ميزان حسناته


----------



## ايمن مصر (21 أغسطس 2006)

الرابط لا يعمل عندي يابشمهندس عيسي


----------



## إسلام (21 أغسطس 2006)

أظن أن الرابط الذي يقصده أخي essarsh.... لا يعمل


----------



## مقسط (21 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تحية طيبة الى جميع الاخوة المهندسين فى المنتدى
وتحية خاصة اليك اخي essarsh
أنا مهندس ميكانيكا ومهتم بمجال الانابيب وقد قرأت مشاركتك التي دكرت فيها عناوين أفضل جامعات لدراسة الماجستير في مجال هندسة الانابيب ومن ضمنها جامعة نيوكاسل والتي دكرت انك حصلت على درجة الماجستير منها.
عموما لا أريد ان اطيل عليك ...طلبي هو اني اريد هل هده الجامعة هي جامعة حكومية او خاصة .ايضا اود معرفة تكلفة دراسة الماجستير في مجال هندسة الانابيب في تلك الجامعة
ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## essarsh (21 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالسبة الملف الرابط يعمل عندى وقد تحصلت على نسخة منه
وسوف اعاود تحميله اليوم
بالنسبة الى الاخ مقسط الجامعة حكومية ةتعتبر من ضمن العشر جامعات الاول على مستوى بريطانيا وتستطيع ان تتاكدمن المواقع الخاصة بترتيب الجامعات البريطانية
وبالنسبة الى التكاليف فهى موضحة فى الموقع تستطيع ان تجدها هناك
بالنسبة الى تغيبى عل المنتدى اكرر اعتذارى لاننى منشغل فى منطقة بعيدة ولايوجد انترنت قريب
السلام


----------



## essarsh (22 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الرابط الخاص بكتاب

Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XEJI8MOK


----------



## benghazi_girl (22 أغسطس 2006)

الف الف شكر لكم جميعا 
وبارك الله فيكم 
سلام 
بنت بنغازى


----------



## essarsh (23 أغسطس 2006)

*الشكل العام لتخصصات هندسة الانابيب*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

موضوع (piping engineer ) يعتبر كبير نسبيا من حيث تخصصاته التي في الغالب تنقسم إلى 8 أو 9 تخصصات وكل من هذه التخصصات تنقسم إلى تخصصات أدق
تجدون مع المرفقات ملف يوضح هذه التخصصات بشكل دقيق نوعا ما
عزيزي المهندس عليه فانه من الضروري جدا معرفة في اى جزء بالضبط هو اهتمامك وتخصصك فمثلا تخصصي الحالي في Pipeline Systems 
والأخ ايمن صاحب الفضل في طرح هذا الموضوع تقريبا في Support Areas


General organization of engineering functions associated with pipeline engineering

Pipeline Engineering 

1- Pipeline Materials ( هندسة المواد )
2- Pipeline Systems ( الهندسة الميكانيكية و الهندسة الكيميائية )
3- Pipeline Stress ( الهندسة الميكانيكية )
4- Support Areas ( عام )
5- Pipeline Engineering Economics ( الاقتصاد )
6- Pipeline Locations ( هندسة مدنية )
7- Pipeline Construction ( عام )
8- Pipeline Maintenance ( عام )

علما بان كل تخصص مرتبط بنوع أخر من تخصصات الهندسة الأخرى فمثلا
تجدون تخصص Pipeline Locations مرتبط بالهندسة المدنية بشكل رهيب بدرجة لا تصدق
في الفترات القريبة سوف أبدء بإعطاء فكرة على كل تخصص من التخصصات بشكل موجز ومدى ارتباط هذه التخصصات ببعض
ولكن ألان انتظر الإذن من الأخ ايمن مصر بالبدء في الموضوع

والسلام عليكم


----------



## essarsh (23 أغسطس 2006)

*الشكل العام لتخصصات هندسة الانابيب*

الاخ تامر ارجو ان تكون اجابتى قد ساعدتك ولو قليلا على فهم معنى هندسة الانابيب
وفى حال لديك اى سؤال ممتاز مثل استفسارك السابق ارجو ان ترسله الى المنتدى
وكما ذكرت سابقا مرحبا بأى سؤال فى موضوع هندسة الانابيب .


----------



## mohsin (23 أغسطس 2006)

اشكركم على المعلومات الممتعه ولكن من فضلكم اريد معلومات عن 
,operation Remod Valve,piging ,moter Operation Valve


----------



## ابوداود (24 أغسطس 2006)

نرجو المزيد عن تصميم شبكات المواسير داخل حمامات السباحة


----------



## ابوداود (24 أغسطس 2006)

ارجو امدادى بكيفية تصميم شبكة مواسير داخل حمامات السباحة


----------



## ايمن مصر (25 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ المهندس عيسي
كعادتك دايما تدهشنا بالمعلومات المفيده ابدا فورا وامتعنا وانا تخصصي بالانابيب دراسه ميكانيكيه وخصوصا piping vibration و piping stresses


----------



## pilot_789 (26 أغسطس 2006)

والله 

ما شاء الله

انا منبهر جدا جدا

مجهود عالي جدا جدا 
الله يبارك لكم
انا في بكلريوس وان شاء الله غالبا حيبقي مشروعي عن ال pipe lines
وتقريبا معنديش عنه اي معلومه خارجيه غير اللي درسته

ففعلا الموضوع بالنسبه لي في الصميم

شكرا جزيلا لكل المشاركين في الانجاز الهائل

M.W


----------



## ايمن مصر (26 أغسطس 2006)

اخي المهندس عيسي احتاج ملخص تاريخي pipeline natural gas
انا محتاجها كمقدمه history في مقدمه بحثي ممكن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وياريت تكلمني علي ياهو للمناقشه معك وشكرا


----------



## حسام جاسم (26 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## abb_you (30 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
كيفية حساب قدرة محرك المضخة بالنسبة الى معدل الجريان والكفاءة وارتفاع عمود الماء وافضل المضخات والمحركات عالمبا 
واكون شاكرا


----------



## rehoo (31 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ...بجد مجهود مميز ....بس عندي طلب
لو حد عنده احد البرامج التاليه ياريت ما يبخلش عليا بيها 
و ياريت يتأكد من الروابط 
ولكم فائق التقدير و الأعجاب بالمجهود الكبير ده


----------



## rehoo (31 أغسطس 2006)

من أعجابي بالمجهود نسيت أكتبلكم أسماء البرامج
pipe flow expert
or
pipe flow wizard
thx


----------



## إسلام (2 سبتمبر 2006)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21189&highlight=pipe+flow

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=25702&highlight=pipe+flow


----------



## م . نادين (4 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
اريد المساعدة بمراجع عن انابيب الصرف الصحي (مادة الصنع-فحص الانابيب-التركيب-طرق الصيانة )
ولكم الشكر


----------



## مهند عوض زيدان (16 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم أنا معاكم عضو جديد جزاك الله كل خير يأخى أيمن وداير استشيرك فى مشروع تخرج للبكالاريوس خاص بتصميم محطة ضخ للمتجات البترولية الخفيفة هل هو مشروع كبير أم اختار جذء من المحطة ايضا الموضوع يخص الأخوة الاعضاء ارجو الافادة


----------



## مهند عوض زيدان (16 سبتمبر 2006)

ايمن مصر قال:


> الاخ المهندس عيسي
> كعادتك دايما تدهشنا بالمعلومات المفيده ابدا فورا وامتعنا وانا تخصصي بالانابيب دراسه ميكانيكيه وخصوصا piping vibration و piping stresses



جزاك الله كل خير دايرك توضح لى تصميم الانابيب:80:


----------



## islam2a (16 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لكل الاعضاء الذين قامو بالردود والذين قامو بكتابة المواضيع والاضافات
واتمنى من الله ان يوفق الجميع


----------



## ايمن مصر (16 سبتمبر 2006)

مهند عوض زيدان قال:


> السلام عليكم أنا معاكم عضو جديد جزاك الله كل خير يأخى أيمن وداير استشيرك فى مشروع تخرج للبكالاريوس خاص بتصميم محطة ضخ للمتجات البترولية الخفيفة هل هو مشروع كبير أم اختار جذء من المحطة ايضا الموضوع يخص الأخوة الاعضاء ارجو الافادة



اخي مهند اعتقد ان اختيار جزء محدد سيكون افضل لك حتي تركز معلوماتك به
فان كنت تميل للتصميم الميكانيكي فيمكنك ان تدرس piping مثلا من ناحيه الاجهادات stresses او supports 

وان كنت من هواه ميكانيكا الموائع فيمكن ان تدرس سريان وتوزيع المائع ويفيدك المهندس عيسي المتخصص بذلك ان شاء الله


----------



## مهند عوض زيدان (21 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك أخى أيمن فى الجامعة طرح لى مشروع تخرج بعنوان تصميم جهاز لقياس معدل التدفق أرجو منك أو من الاخوة الاعضاء أن يفيدونى بمعلومات حول هذا المشروع أنا سعيد جدا بالاشتراك معكم فى هذا النتدى وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## ايمن مصر (21 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي المهندس مهند اذن تخصصك يتبع المهندس عيسي وهو اخ فاضل ولديه ان شاء الله ماتريد ونرجو ان يتم طرح المواد من خلال المنتدي لتعم الفائده


----------



## ايمن مصر (23 سبتمبر 2006)

كل عام وجميع اعضاء المنتدي والامه الاسلاميه بالف خير
وان يعيده الله علي المسلمين بكل خير ان شاء الله
ونهني اداره الموقع بالتصميم الجديد الجميل


----------



## عبدالله رجب زكريا (24 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهند عوض زيدان (28 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليك ياأخى عيسى أرجو ان تفيدنى بمعلومات خاصة بمشروع تصميم جهاز لقياس معدل التدفق (جهاز فنتشورى)


----------



## ابو مرتضى (30 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا بحق هذا الشهر الفضيل 
اعاده الله علينا وعليكم باليمن والبركه


----------



## mohamedradi (2 أكتوبر 2006)

dear brother 

thank you


----------



## tito's (2 أكتوبر 2006)

we want the new materials of pipes


----------



## essarsh (8 أكتوبر 2006)

*pipeline books from friends web site*

Valve Selection Handbook 
Engineering Fundamentals for Selecting
the Right Valve Design for Every 
Industrial Flow Application

*Author:* Peter Smith / R. W. Zappe
*Publisher:* Gulf Professional Publishing
*Summary:*
Valves are the components in a fluid flow or pressure system that regulate either the flow or the pressure of the fluid. They are used extensively in the process industries, especially petrochemical. Though there are only four basic types of valves, there is an enormous number of different kinds of valves within each category, each one used for a specific purpose. No other book on the market analyzes the use, construction, and selection of valves in such a comprehensive manner.

-Covers new environmentally-conscious equipment and practices, the most important hot-button issue in the petrochemical industry today
-Details new generations of valves for offshore projects, the oil industry's fastest-growing segment 
-Includes numerous new products that have never before been written about in the mainstream literature

http://rapidshare.de/files/5966773/Elsevier.Valve.Selection.Handbook.5th.Edition.eBoo k-TLFeBOOK.MWL_eBooksVault.rar
PASSWORD: eBooks_RuLeZ
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/8522032/Valve_Selection_Handbook_5th_Edition.pdf.html 

​


----------



## essarsh (8 أكتوبر 2006)

*pipeline books from friends web site*

Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook, Fifth Edition

Summary:
Now in its fifth edition, the Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook has been and continues to be the standard resource for any professional in the pipeline industry. A practical and convenient reference, it provides quick solutions to the everyday pipeline problems that the pipeline engineer, contractor, or designer faces. Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook assembles hundreds of shortcuts for pipeline construction, design, and engineering. Workable "how-to" methods, handy formulas, correlations, and curves all come together in this one convenient volume.

New, updated material includes new conversion tables in square millimeters, material on sizing plates for sizing pigs, conversion of gas volumes, relief valve sizing, and many other topics. Hundreds of illustrations and photographs provide examples and visual instructions, along with numerous charts and conversion tables that provide at-a-glance answers to even the most difficult pipeline problems.

* New material includes conversion tables in square millimeters, material on sizing plates for sizing pigs, conversion of gas volumes, relief valve sizing, and many other topics.
* Hundreds of illustrations, photographs, and tables provide answers to even the most difficult pipeline problems at a glance.
* A must-have reference work for the pipeline professional, its durable, handy paperback format is perfect for on the job, in the office, or on the road

28 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20901615/MCALLISTER__E._W.__2001_._Pipeline_Rules_of_Thumb_ Handbook__5th_ed._.rar​​Pipe Drafting and Design, Second Edition

Summary:
Pipe designers and drafters provide thousands of piping drawings used in the layout of industrial and other facilities. The layouts must comply with safety codes, government standards, client specifications, budget, and start-up date. Pipe Drafting and Design, Second Edition provides step-by-step instructions to walk pipe designers and drafters and students in Engineering Design Graphics and Engineering Technology through the creation of piping arrangement and isometric drawings using symbols for fittings, flanges, valves, and mechanical equipment. The book is appropriate primarily for pipe design in the petrochemical industry.

More than 350 illustrations and photographs provide examples and visual instructions. A unique feature is the systematic arrangement of drawings that begins with the layout of the structural foundations of a facility and continues through to the development of a 3-D model. Advanced chapters discuss the customization of AutoCAD, AutoLISP and details on the use of third-party software to create 3-D models from which elevation, section and isometric drawings are extracted including bills of material.

Covers drafting and design fundamentals to detailed advice on the development of piping drawings using manual and AutoCAD techniques
3-D model images provide an uncommon opportunity to visualize an entire piping facility
Each chapter includes exercises and questions designed for review and practice

71.8 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20904092/PARISHER__R._A.__2001_._Pipe_Drafting_and_Design__ 2nd_ed._.rar​​Pipelines and Risers 
(Elsevier Ocean Engineering Series)

Summary
This book summarizes the author's 18 years research and engineering experience at universities, classification societies and design offices. The intention is to develop this book as a textbook for graduate students, as it includes design guidelines for engineers and references for researchers. It is hoped that this book may also be used to aid the design of offshore structures as it details applied mechanics and design/engineering.

The book has been used in a teaching course for M.Sc. students at Stavanger University College and IBC training course for engineers in pipeline and riser industries since August 1998.

The preparation of the book was motivated by recent developments in research and engineering and new design codes. There is a need for such a book to educate more pipeline engineers and provide materials for on-job training on the use of new design codes and guides

http://rapidshare.de/files/20852609/BAI__Y.__2001_._Pipelines_and_Risers.rar​​Offshore pipeline​Covers the full scope of pipeline development from pipeline designing, installing, and testing to operation. 
· Guidelines to achieve cost-effective management of offshore and deepwater pipeline development and operations.
· Tips on how to design low-cost pipelines allowing long-term operability and safety

Download 
http://rapidshare.de/files/32556229/Offpip.rar
file: Pdf
no pass​​Pipeline Pigging and Inspection Technology

Summary
This reference focuses on oil, gas, and products pipeline, both on- and offshore. You'll understand why, when, and how to pig a line.

Review
...rave reviews... Pipe Line Industry
...guides engineers through the entire pigging process. Applied Mechanics Review

Download Details 18MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20918415/TIRATSOO__J._N._H.__1991_._Pipeline_Pigging_Technology__2nd_ed._.rar​​PROCESS PLANT LAYOUT​AND PIPING DESIGN​Author: Ed Bausbacher, Roger Hunt 
Publication Date: 1993-07-22
Number Of Pages: 464

Based on the authors' collective 65 years of experience in the engineering construction industry, 
this profusely illustrated, comprehensive guidebook presents tried-and-true workable methods 
and rules of thumb for plant layout and piping design for the process industries 


Author: Ed Bausbacher, Roger Hunt 
Publication Date: 1993-07-22
Number Of Pages: 464

Based on the authors' collective 65 years of experience in the engineering construction industry, 
this profusely illustrated, comprehensive guidebook presents tried-and-true workable methods 
and rules of thumb for plant layout and piping design for the process industries



Download Link :
http://rapidshare.de/files/33852695/Process_Plant_layout_and_piping_desing.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/33852793/Process_Plant_layout_and_piping_desing.part2.rar​​​​PIPELINE RISK MANGEMENT MANUAL​​Here's the ideal tool if you're looking for a flexible, straightforward analysis system for your everyday design and operations decisions. This new third edition includes sections on stations, geographical information systems, "absolute" versus "relative" risks, and the latest regulatory developments. From design to day-to-day operations and maintenance, this unique volume covers every facet of pipeline risk management, arguably the most important, definitely the most hotly debated

Author: W. Kent Muhlbauer
Publisher: Gulf Professional Publishing
Publication Date: 2003-12-18
Number Of Pages: 395



Download link:
http://rapidshare.de/files/33748430/PRMM.rar.html
mirror:
http://mihd.net/5.2694/PRMM.rar.html​​​​​PIPELINE CORROSION AND CATHODIC PROTECTION​This update of Marshall Parkers classic text contains the latest hands-on information for taking measurements and making the calculations necessary for cathodic protection of buried pipe lines. Essentially a practical field manual for corrosion technicians and engineers, it is a simple and direct introduction to the fundamentals of a complex subject. 

The *******s cover soil resistivity surveys, potential surveys, line currents, current requirement surveys, rectifier systems for coated lines, ground bed design and installation, galvanic anodes on coated lines, hot spot protection, bond protection, stray current electrolysis, interference, operation and maintenance, and coating inspection and testing. There are also helpful appendixes that explain the fundamentals of underground corrosion, basic principles of cathodic protection, tables of properties of ****ls, and attenuation equations. 

While other books on corrosion are sometimes too theoretical for practical work, Pipe Line Corrosion and Cathodic Protection, Third Edition, shows you how to take actual field measurements and apply them to design a well-protected system



Author: Marshall Parker Edward G. Peattie 
Publisher: Gulf Professional Publishing
Publication Date: 1988-07-11
Number Of Pages: 166



Download link:
http://rapidshare.de/files/20904212/PARKER__M._E.__1984_._Pipe_Line_Corrosion_and_Cathodic_Protection__3rd_ed._.rar​​B31.4: Pipeline Transportation Systems for
Liquid Hydrocarbons and Other Liquids 

This Code prescribes requirements for the design, materials, construction, assembly, inspection, and testing of piping transporting liquids such as crude oil, condensate, natural gasoline, natural gas liquids, liquefied petroleum gas, carbon dioxide, liquid alcohol, liquid anhydrous ammonia and liquid petroleum products between producers' lease facilities, tank farms, natural gas processing plants, refineries, stations, ammonia plants, terminals (marine, rail and truck) and other delivery and receiving points. Piping consists of pipe, flanges, bolting, gaskets, valves, relief devices, fittings and the pressure containing parts of other piping components. It also includes hangers and supports, and other equipment items necessary to prevent overstressing the pressure containing parts. It does not include support structures such as frames of buildings, buildings stanchions or foundations Requirements for offshore pipelines are found in Chapter IX. Also included within the scope of this Code are: (A) Primary and associated auxiliary liquid petroleum and liquid anhydrous ammonia piping at pipeline terminals (marine, rail and truck), tank farms, pump stations, pressure reducing stations and metering stations, including scraper traps, strainers, and prover loop; (B) Storage and working tanks including pipe-type storage fabricated from pipe and fittings, and piping interconnecting these facilities; (C) Liquid petroleum and liquid anhydrous ammonia piping located on property which has been set aside for such piping within petroleum refinery, natural gasoline, gas processing, ammonia, and bulk plants; (D) Those aspects of operation and maintenance of liquid pipeline systems relating to the safety and protection of the general public, operating company personnel, environment, property and the piping systems 


Author: The ASM International Writers
Publisher: ASM International
Publication Date: 2002-05-01


Download link:
http://rapidshare.de/files/26686628/ASME_B31.4_-_2002__PIPELINE_TRANSPORTATION_SYSTEMS_FOR_LIQUID_HYDROCARBONS_AND_OTHER_LIQUIDS_.pdf​​COMPUTATIONAL RHEOLOGY FOR PIPELINE AND ANNULAR FLOW​Author: Wilson C. Chin
Publisher: Gulf Professional Publishing 
Edition: 1st edition (March 23, 2001)
Language: English
Hardcover: 272 pages

Computational Rheology for Pipeline and Annular Flow develops and applies modern analytical and computational finite difference methods for solving flow problems in drilling and production. It also provides valuable insights into flow assurance analysis in subsea pipeline design. Using modeling techniques that simulate the motion of non-Newtonian fluids, e.g., power law, Bingham plastic, and Herschel-Bulkley flows, this book presents proven annular flow methodologies for cuttings transport and stuck pipe analysis based on detailed experimental data obtained from highly deviated and horizontal wells. These methods are applied for highly eccentric borehole geometries to the design of pipeline bundles in subsea applications, where such annular configurations arise in velocity and thermal modeling applications.

Also covered extensively are the design and modeling of pipelines having non-circular cross-sections, where deviations from ideal circular geometries arise from plugging due to wax deposition and the presence of hydrates and asphaltenes. As in the case of annular flows, the new algorithms apply to fluids with general rheological description; for example, the methods show very precisely how flow rate and pressure gradient vary nonlinearly in practical problem situations.

* Includes Windows-based software that contains highly integrated, user-friendly color-graphics algorithms (available via the Gulf Professional Publishing website at http://www.gulfpp.com/)

* Provides valuable insights into flow assurance analysis.

* Contains new algorithms on annular flows and fluids with general rheological descriptions supply solutions to practical problems

Author: Wilson C. Chin
Publisher: Gulf Professional Publishing 
Edition: 1st edition (March 23, 2001)
Language: English
Hardcover: 272 pages


Download link:
http://rapidshare.de/files/20863673/CHIN__W._C.__2000_._Computational_Rheology_for_Pipeline_and_Annular_Flow.rar ​​РOWER VACUUM TUBES HANDBOOK​Providing examples of applications, this handbook examines the underlying technology of each type of power vacuum tube device in common use today. The author reports on new development efforts and explains the benefits of specific work.

Basic principles are discussed, and supporting mathematics are included to clarify the material presented. Extensive technical illustrations and schematic diagrams aid the reader in understanding the maxims of the subject

http://rapidshare.de/files/20752237/Power_Vacuum_Tubes_Handbook_KINGDWARF.zip.html​​


----------



## essarsh (8 أكتوبر 2006)

*pipeline books from friends web site*

thanks to our friends​المراكشى
عضو نشيط​Trojan

عضو رهيب
from islamic university​


----------



## شاطرحسن (8 أكتوبر 2006)

very good and it is useful for others
:28: :28:


----------



## masoud_mam (10 أكتوبر 2006)

انا عضو مستجد واحتاج الى برنامج autoplant وهو مخصص لعمل التصميم الهندسى لل piping حيث يتم عمل plan والبرنامج يعمل section واحتاج الى كتب تعليميه للبرنامج من فضلكم 
شكرا لاهتمامكم


----------



## masoud_mam (10 أكتوبر 2006)

*انا سعيد لاهتمامك*

انا مستجد واحتاج الى برنامج autoplant مخصص لتصميم ال piping


----------



## عبدالله رجب زكريا (10 أكتوبر 2006)

اسف لعدم الافادة حييث اننى حديث التخرج


----------



## ايمن مصر (18 أكتوبر 2006)

كتاب هديه لكم
hydralics of pipeline systems
الرابط من العضو محب الله ورسوله

http://rapidshare.de/files/27381874/145889433.pdf


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (23 أكتوبر 2006)

.شكرى الجزيل للسيد ايمن مصرلجهده المدول وكل عام وانتم بالف خير



سامى عبداللطيف


----------



## ايمن مصر (24 أكتوبر 2006)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## أهل الحديث (25 أكتوبر 2006)

* مكتبه Pipeline Handbooks  *
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=28890


----------



## عماد 2005 (25 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ ايمن مصر تحية حب وتقدير 
لك الشكر على هذه الفكرة الرائعة واتمنى ان يجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## badreco_73 (27 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة و بركاتة
انا اعمل فى مجال الحفر النفقى الموجة(مد خطوط الغاز و البترول) و اقم بدراسة فى الاجهادات على المواسير تحت الارض


----------



## ابوداود (29 أكتوبر 2006)

جزيت خيرا ونريد المزيد


----------



## zsmohamed8 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ايمن مصر (5 نوفمبر 2006)

اليكم افلام فيديو لشرح PIPING وايضا ملفات pdf
تتناول fittings واستاندارد


http://www.afc.acipco.com/adip/pdfandvideo.cfm


----------



## يقظان القيسي (7 نوفمبر 2006)

Thank you very much


----------



## احمد مضر (8 نوفمبر 2006)

*plumbing*

السلام على الزملاء الأفاضل.. أنا مهندس ميكانيك و أرغب في تعلم الهندسة الصحية plumbing و المشكلة اني لا أملك اية مرجع خاص بهذا الموضوع, فأرجو المساعدة و النصيحة ممن يمتلك الخبرة و المعرفة في هذا المجال.. لقد قمت بتنزيل برامج Spipe , Dpipe من موقع elite و لكن المشكلة بان المصطلحات العلمية جديدة و غريبة بالنسبة لمهندس جديد على هذا المجال و لا يملك اية قاعدة نظرية... و بكل الأحوال لكم مني جزيل الشكر و العرفان


----------



## alking22 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

تشكر ياعم على الشرح الوافي 
الله يجازيك الخير


----------



## absharef (11 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 

هذا موقع يوضح نوع التدفق Slug flow به توضيح بشريط فيديو 


http://www.ept.ntnu.no/multiphase/projects/olav/


سلام


----------



## absharef (11 نوفمبر 2006)

*هندسة*

السلام عليكم

هذا موقع لحساب معدل التدفق flow rate calculation 

http://www.mechengcalculations.com/index.html

سلام


----------



## العرندس (12 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء .. مواقع أكثر من رائعة !!


----------



## sleiman (12 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ايمن مصر (13 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لك يا اخي ولكل الاخوه اللي بيضيفوا لنا معلومات


----------



## يقظان القيسي (15 نوفمبر 2006)

Thak you very much


----------



## أبو المثنى (15 نوفمبر 2006)

*تخصص هندسة الأوتوترونكس؟؟؟؟؟ معا لنعلم ماهيته*

تخصص هندسة الأوتوترونكس؟؟؟؟؟ معا لنعلم ماهيته 
تابعوا الصفحة المخصصة لهذا الموضوع!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deghidy (15 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا وننتظر المذيد


----------



## احمد مضر (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*خدمة من الزملاء*

االسلام على الاخوة الزملاء , سبق و طلبت مساعدتي من الاخوة الزملاء اصحاب الخبرة في مجال plumbing لأنني احتاج الى التعلم في هذا المجال و بسرعة و قد عرضت بانني قد حاولت التعلم من برامج شركة elite الخاصة بهذا المجال الا ان المصطلحات العلمية وقفت عائقا امامي كوني مهندس جديد على مجال كهذا , الا أن طلبي ذاك لم يقابل الا بالاهمال من الزملاء , و الىن احول اعادة الطلب آملا المساعدة منكم


----------



## ايمن مصر (20 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز احمد لا يتم اهمال اي طلب لكن المشكله انك قد تطلب مجالا ليس عند اي منا خبره جيده به
وارجو من جميع الاخوه البحث لزميلنا احمد عن طلبه
هل يفيدك الينك التالي وهو خاص بترجمه اي موقع فورا وانا جربته وكانت نتايجه لا باس بها
http://www.arbs2day.com/Translate/3/
اكتب عنوان الموقع المطلوب بعد تحديد لغه الترجمه من اللغه الاصليه الي العربيه


----------



## ايمن مصر (20 نوفمبر 2006)

الي اخي احمد مواقع ممكن تفيدك وجرب ترجمتها الفوريه كما قلت لك
http://www.arbs2day.com/Translate/3/

http://www.plumbworld.co.uk/5-0000
http://www.sterlingplumbing.com/
http://www.pmmag.com/
وهذا شرح اعتقده وافي بالموضوع
http://www.theplumber.com/handbook.html


----------



## محمد الفاتح محمود (21 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدني كثيرا أن أشكر جميع المشاركين في هذا المنتدى العملاق كما أشكر

جميع الأعضاء الذين أسهموا في تعمير فكرة المهندس أيمن المصري في

موضوع (التبويب) و أشكركم جميعا على مجهوداتكم في رفعة الوطن العربي.

و أرجو أن اضيف نقطة في بحركم الذي لا ينضب. 

شكرا 
أخوكم في الله (محمد الفاتح) من السودان


----------



## الضو منى (21 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ ايمن شكرا جزيلا على كتاب hand book of pipining لكن الرابط لم يفتح


----------



## مهند عوض زيدان (23 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم بطلب منكم ان تفيدونى عن جميع الاجهزة المستخدمة فى قياس معدل سريان السوائل وطريقة عملها وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خليل الزهيري (25 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك ياخ ايمن والمزيد من العطاء


----------



## ايمن مصر (25 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجو من اخي المشرف معتز ان يراجع رابط كتاب piping handbook(mcgrawhill
والي اخي مهند عوض زيدان روابط عن اجهزه قياس التدفق

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/6016829.html

http://www.jlcinternational.com/low_flow_pelton_wheel_turbine_flowmeters.htm

http://www.pipeflowcalculations.com/orifice/index.htm

http://www.pipeflow.co.uk/public/control.php

http://www.ftimeters.com/google/

http://www.osha.gov/dts/sltc/methods/organic/org093/org093.html

http://www.cantera.org/ref/classCanteraZeroD_1_1FlowDevice.html


----------



## احمد مضر (27 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا للأخ ايمن مصر على اهتمامه الجدي بطلبي ... و سأقوم بتجربة الروابط التي اقترحتها و سأعطيك رأيي لاحقا ... كلك زوق يا أخ ايمن


----------



## mohmus (30 نوفمبر 2006)

سلام شباب كيفكم.. انا محمد من السودان وعندي مشروع تخرج في تحليل انابيب البترول ميكانيكياً وإختيار المضخة للنظام.. أرجو المساعدة على الإيميل xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ارجو ان يكون التواصل خلال المنتدى حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## ولد الكندي (2 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكووور أخوي على الموضوع ...

و جزاك الله كل خير ...


تحياتي ...


----------



## eslam5amis (3 ديسمبر 2006)

جزيت خيرا وجعل الله ما قدمت في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ايمن مصر (9 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي محمد من السودان والله لك مني هديه في موضوعك وستجد فيها عن pumping,,,piping 
ولي عندك طلب ومن كل من يقرا هذه الابحاث ان يدعو لي بالتوفيق في الماجستير قريبا
وايضا ان يتم تثبيتي بالعمل في يناير القادم حسب وعد وزير البترول
http://www.engdyn.com/download/61.pdf

http://www.engdyn.com/download/2.pdf

http://www.engdyn.com/download/91.pdf

http://www.engdyn.com/download/80.pdf

منتظر رايكم في هذه الابحاث القويه


----------



## mohmus (10 ديسمبر 2006)

:33: سلام شباب الله يحفظكم.. اريد موقع عن petroleum pipeline design واكون شاكرا:55:


----------



## mohmus (10 ديسمبر 2006)

أشكرك يا أيمن والله يوفقك في كل خطوة يارب


----------



## mohmus (10 ديسمبر 2006)

بس يا أيمن هذي المواقع تختص بالأهتزازات في المضخات


----------



## ايمن مصر (10 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي محمد الاهتزازات من اهم عناصر التحليل الديناميكي
واليك روابط اخري ستكون مفيده لك

http://www.megator.com/pump_selection.htm

http://aquanic.org/publicat/usda_rac/efs/srac/372fs.pdf

http://www1.eere.energy.gov/industry/bestpractices/pdfs/pumping_3.pdf

واليك 16 صفحه عن pump selection guide
http://www.gouldspumps.com/itemfiles/Goulds_PSG-readers.pdf


----------



## asad_lov (10 ديسمبر 2006)

لو سمحتو ممكن خدمه ابغ برامج صيانة السيارات الي تعلم طريقة تركيب اجزاء المحرك والقير مثل المستخدمه عند الوكالات في ورش الصيانه ممكن اذا تكرمتو


----------



## asad_lov (10 ديسمبر 2006)

لو سمحتو ممكن خدمه ابغ برامج صيانة السيارات الي تعلم طريقة تركيب اجزاء المحرك والقير مثل المستخدمه عند الوكالات في ورش الصيانه ممكن اذا تكرمتو


----------



## م.عبير (10 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

مهندس أيمن ،تشكر فعلاً على كل هذا الجهد و إنشاء الله بالتوفيق بالماجستير ..و إنشاء تكون بداية السنة القادمة بداية خير بتثبيتك بالعمل...

عبير


----------



## عمروعادل (13 ديسمبر 2006)

ا حتاج الى كتب عن boiling in pipe ارسال الرد على *****ى


----------



## ابو مرتضى (13 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي العزيز وانشاله انكول دكتور بعد الماجستير
اخوك ابو مرتضى


----------



## dohengineer (14 ديسمبر 2006)

ارجو من اخواني المهندسين ممن لديه معلومات عن تصميم شبكة الغازات الطبية من جداول الكميات واقطار الانابيب00000الخ مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## deghidy (15 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمدفتحي (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*دورة asme b31.3*

الاخوة الاعزاء 
اليكم هذه الدورة في asme b31.3 
و بالنسبة لبرنامج pdms فاي سؤال انا جاهز


----------



## a7med4u (18 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك 
هذا الموضوع خاص بكل المهندسين الميكانيكين بارك الله فيك و بالرغم من أهميته لا يلتفت اليه دائما


----------



## masoud_mam (18 ديسمبر 2006)

اري الموصفات الالمانيه للمواسير din
ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## ايمن مصر (22 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا للمهندسه عبير واخي ابو مرتضي علي امانيهم الطيبه وان شاء الله بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## ايمن مصر (22 ديسمبر 2006)

اخواتي المشتركين معي بموضوع Piping ارجو منكم ان ترشحوا موضوع Piping في الموضوع المسمي (من نقابه المهندسين بالقاهره الي مهندسي المنتدي) وشكرا لان الموضوع المختار سيكون حسب عدد طلباتكم له


----------



## ameng (23 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ محمد فتحي جهودك مشكورة


----------



## يقظان القيسي (23 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله بكم ايها الاخوه الاعزاء
اخوكم 
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## محمدفتحي (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*كتاب عن pipeline hydraulics*

الاخوة الاعزاء 
اليكم هذا الكتاب عن pipeline hydraulics


----------



## ايمن مصر (24 ديسمبر 2006)

ارجو من كل الزملاء ان يصوتوا لاخيار موضوع pipingلنشر محتوياته بمجله هندسيه بمصر
وايضا ارجو ذلك من مشرفي الهندسه الميكانيكيه بالموقع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=299326#post299326


----------



## ايمن مصر (26 ديسمبر 2006)

*الي السيد المشرف ابو عمر*

حدث ان طلب من المشرف ابو عمر ان يرشح الموضوعات الاكثر اقبالمن الاعضاء فكتب ردا سانقله لكم 
"""سأقوم بترشيح المواضيع الهندسية التي قام المهندسون هنا بكتابتها بأنفسهم وكان الإقبال عليها كبيرا .. وليس تلك المواضيع التي نقلت وتحتوي على روابط لمواقع أخرى

أفضّـــ ــــل أن يكون الموضوع يحتوي على شرح وافي وكافي بالصور والرسومات البيانيه التي تساعد في إخراج الموضوع بصورة جيده وممتازه وسهله للفهم ... وليس الموضوع الذي يحتوي على روابط فقط حتى وإن كان الموضوع مفيدا ...

ففي نهاية المطاف لا نستطيع نسب العمل لأنفسنا لأننا فقط نقوم بتوجيه الأعضاء لزيارة الموقع وأخذ الفائده منه .

أما الجهد الفردي الذي قام به الكاتب من بحث للمعلومات وتنسيق وإخراج سيكون له الأثر الكبير والأفضليه 
وردي للمشرف المهندس ابو عمر::::
السيد المهندس ابو عمر
لم اانسب لنفسي انني مؤلف محتويات موضوع piping وكانت اغلب اجاباتي لينكات لمواضيع تطلب من الاعضاء واعتذرللعضو ان كان الموضوع بعيد عن تخصصي
وعلي فكره اعطاء الروابط للاعضاء يفيدهم اكثر حتي يقوموا باكتشاف المواقع الالكترونيه بانفسهم وقد يجدوا فيه اكثر مما ارادوا 
وعلي فكره كان من السهل جدا لي ان اقوم بترجمه محتويات المواقع او نقل محتوياتها والحمد لله انني امتلك من الادوات الاكاديميه والتخصص بعملي ما يسهل علي ذلك من خلال رسالتي للماجستير بموضوعPIPING او من خلال3 ابحاث علميه اشتركت فيها في نفس التخصص وليس مثل ما يحدث من بعض الاعضاء من نقل وترجمه المواضيع دون ذكر مصدرها وهذا مالا يتفق مع الامانه العلميه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=38846


----------



## ايمن مصر (26 ديسمبر 2006)

وعلي فكره احيانا اظل ابحث عن الرابط المفيد للعضو عده ايام وان وجده غير مفيد ابحث له مره اخري وانا اسف لسيادتك ولكل اعضاء المنتدي لانك تري ان ذلك غير مفيد--- شكرا لك


----------



## kassamy (3 يناير 2007)

والله جزاكم الله خيرا يا جماعه


----------



## غظنفر (4 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز ايمن كيف يمكمن الحصول على جداول API الخاصة ب pipes & fittings مع خالص امنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## الماسترو (8 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على كم المعلومات المقدمة


----------



## Aissaoui Hakim (8 يناير 2007)

ممكن كتب بالعربية او بالفرنسية في مجال الهندسة الميكانيكية


----------



## يقظان القيسي (11 يناير 2007)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## نزار44 (13 يناير 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء : ارجو مساعدتي لايجاد برنامجي Fire, Spipe وهما برنامجين خاصين بحساب كمية المياة البارده والساخنة للمباني وكذلك مقاومة الحرائق والواقع انني حصلت على نسخ منهما عن طريق موقع الشركة وهو ELITE SOFTWARE ولكن ليست نسخ كاملة Demo ارجو المساعدة من ذوي الخبرة لايجاد سيريال وكود البرنامجين حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع --------------


----------



## نزار44 (13 يناير 2007)

خوة الاعزاء : ارجو مساعدتي لايجاد برنامجي Fire, Spipe وهما برنامجين خاصين بحساب كمية المياة البارده والساخنة للمباني وكذلك مقاومة الحرائق والواقع انني حصلت على نسخ منهما عن طريق موقع الشركة وهو ELITE SOFTWARE ولكن ليست نسخ كاملة Demo ارجو المساعدة من ذوي الخبرة لايجاد سيريال وكود البرنامجين حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع --------------


----------



## يقظان القيسي (14 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الاخوه الاعزاء هل بالامكان ممن لديه نموذج لفحص شبكة الانابيب ( نموذج معتمد )
حيث لدي 
Fuel Pipeline
مع فائق التقدير و الشكر
اخوكم 
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## noormohammed (24 يناير 2007)

PLEASE HELP ME BROTHERS

DEAR BROTHERS I AM IN URGENT NEED OF THE FOLLOWING BOOK
COULD ANYBODY PROVIDE THE DOWNLOAD LINK



Piping Calculations Manual (McGraw-Hill Calculations) (Hardcover)
by Shashi Menon (Author)
تحرير/حذف المشاركةTHANKS A MILLION 
NOOR


----------



## احمد محمد البدوى (25 يناير 2007)

اشكر المهندسين ايمن ومعتز والجميع كثيرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد محمد البدوى (25 يناير 2007)

الأخوة الأعزاء صفحتى 11و25 Pipingاستفدت منهما كثيرا بفضل الله


----------



## محمود33 (26 يناير 2007)

عاشوووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## kikar1974 (30 يناير 2007)

عاجل جداً 
أرجو من الأصدقاء من لديه معلومات حول تصميم كويل ( وشيعة أنابيب ) تسخين بالبخار ضمن خزان الفيول ( منتجات بترولية ثقيلة ) و لكم الشكر


----------



## che_san (31 يناير 2007)

شكركم جدا" على المجهود الذي تقومون به من اجلنا نحن المهندسين الجدد.عسانا ان نرد لكم الجمبل بطريقة أو بأخرى.
احتاج الى كتاب nfpa 58 و 
nfpa54
شكرا"


----------



## بكري الشيخ محمدعلي (3 فبراير 2007)

اخي ايمن جزاك الله خيرا على ما قدمت 
ونحن في انتظار المزيد​


----------



## أبو فاطمة (4 فبراير 2007)

*Process Plant Layout and Piping Design CH-1*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الإخوة الأعزاء :
إليكم أول قسم من الكتاب الذي وعدتكم .
________________________
أبوفاطمة



ايمن مصر قال:


> اضم صوتي الي اسلام وmoghrabe
> اين الرابط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل عندك يا معتز؟؟؟؟ ولا بتتفرج علي كاس العالم؟؟؟
> انا هشجع تونس لو مجبتش لنا الرابط يا معتز


----------



## يقظان القيسي (5 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك
اخوكم
يقظان القيسي 
العراق


----------



## بولا (6 فبراير 2007)

موضوع جميل جدا ولكن لى سؤال كم نسبه الفقد فى خطوط انابيب المياة لكل قطر من الانابيب


----------



## ايمن مصر (7 فبراير 2007)

الي جميع اخوتي المهندسين الاعزاء
بتوفيق من الله اصبح هذا الموضوع نقاشا بيننا اكثر من سرد معلومات واتمني من كل الاعضاء ان يقوم كل منا بالبحث لاخيه عن طلبه واصدقكم القول انني اثناء مرات عديده عند البحث لزميل معين عن موضوع بعيد عن اهتمامي يجازيني الله بان اجد موضوع او بحث يهمني انا جدا جدا والحمد لله
(((( خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه)))

ارجوكم ادعولي لاني اقوم بكتابه نتايج رساله الماجستير الخاصه بي هذه الفتره وهذا سبب انشغالي عنكم قليلا لذا وجب عليا الاعتذار لكم اخوتي جميعا


----------



## riad_z3 (9 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله في جميع مهندسي المنتدى


----------



## يقظان القيسي (10 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الاخوه الاعزاء هل بالامكان ممن لديه نموذج لفحص شبكة الانابيب ( نموذج معتمد )
حيث لدي 
Fuel Pipeline
مع فائق التقدير و الشكر
اخوكم 
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## مصطفى الزنكلونى (12 فبراير 2007)

*أشكر كل القائمين على هذا الموقع وجزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## badreco_73 (12 فبراير 2007)

الاخ ايمن ارجو لك التوفيق فى كتابة نتائج الماجيستير و انشاء اللة يكون موفق بأذن اللة و اكيد ربنا هيقف بجانبك جزاء لك على هذة المعلومات القيمة 
و نحنوا فى انتظار عودتك قريبا انشاء اللة


----------



## bashier (12 فبراير 2007)

*مشكور يأخي*

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (15 فبراير 2007)

*nagitayeb**************



ايمن مصر قال:


> _Dynamic Design Considerations When Modernizing a Pipeline Compressor ملف pdf حجمه واحد ونص ميجا_
> _و_
> _يتناول ما يلي:-_
> • The effects of the speed increase on the original pulsation control devices,
> ...


نرجو شاكرين ارسال الكتاب المذكور لكي نستفيد من هذه الكتب


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (15 فبراير 2007)

الاخ معتز بارك الله فيك


----------



## ايمن مصر (17 فبراير 2007)

اخي الناجي الطيب البحث الذي طلبته موجود بالرابط التالي ويمكن تحميله بالضغط علي يمين الصفحه لتحميل بصيغه PDF
http://www.engdyn.com/papers/abstracts/ab81.htm


----------



## احمد عبدالله سليم (17 فبراير 2007)

شكراً لكل من ساهم في إنجاح ه>ا الموقع


----------



## saleem1975 (20 فبراير 2007)

هذه اول مشاركة لي اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم 
وهي حول ال pipeline
http://www.4shared.com/dir/2058267/4d6c7a7e/sharing.html


----------



## saleem1975 (20 فبراير 2007)

ارجو ان تعطوني رأيكم


----------



## saleem1975 (21 فبراير 2007)

هذا كتاب حول ال fitting
http://www.esnips.com/web/
ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم وانا مستعد لتقديم اي خدمات في ال piping


----------



## ahmed_a_nour (22 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم اخوتي لقد بهرت بكم المعلومات و المشاركات اريد المشاركه و اضافه بعض المعلوات المفيده المخزنه لدي و لكن ارجو المساعده في كيفيه رفع الملفات الي المنتدي 
احمد ابو النور - مهندس مشروعات


----------



## ايمن مصر (22 فبراير 2007)

اخي saleem شكرا جزيلا ننتظر المزيد
والاخ المهندس احمد ابوالنور مثبت موضوع اسمه طريقه رفع الملفات في قسم الهندسه الميكانيكيه

وفي انتظار اسهاماتكم


----------



## احمد مضر (22 فبراير 2007)

saleem1975 قال:


> هذا كتاب حول ال fitting
> http://www.esnips.com/web/
> ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم وانا مستعد لتقديم اي خدمات في ال piping



تشكر اخي الكريم على هذا الكتاب الا ان المشكلة بان الرابط المرفوع قد تم حذفه , فأرجو منك التأكد من ذلك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ميثم العنزي (23 فبراير 2007)

*المساعدة في معلومات عن كيفية ربط انابيب AJ pipe HDPE بالكبس الحراري*

السلام عليكم ياخوان 

ارجو منكم المساعدة في اعطائي معلومات عن كيفية ربط هذا النوع من الانابيب المستعملة في شبكات الماء الصافي للمدينة وباقطار 400 ملم بواسطة الكبس الحراري.
:1:


----------



## ahmed_a_nour (24 فبراير 2007)

اخي ميثم 
هذه النوعيه من النابيب سهله التركيب و تعتمد نظريه الربط علي الصهر الحراري بين السطح الخارجي للمواسير و السطح الداخلي لللوازم و للمعلوميه هذه الرابطه قويه جدا اذا تمت بطريقه سليمه.
حسب معلوامتي في مصر لا توجد لوازم اكبر من 4 بوصه و وحده الكبس الحراري متوفره باقطار حتي 4 بوصه و هي وحده واحده من جانب لها سخان اسطواني Male لصهر السطح الداخلي لللوازم و الطرف الخر سخان اسطواني female لصهر السطح الخارجي للانبوب بعد تمام التسخين ترفع الانبوبه و قطع اللوازم و يتم تركيبهم سويا مع الاحتفاظ بثبات محور التركيب .
استخدمت هذه المواسير من قبل من انتاج شركه ريجو الالمانيه و لكن للاسف لا اتذكر الموقع و يمكن للمهندس ايمن بما انه مقيم الان في مصر المساعده في الحصول علي الموقع الالكتروني من شركه Rigo Alex بالاسكندريه وكيل الشركه الالمانيه مصر


----------



## ahmed_a_nour (24 فبراير 2007)

*تصحيح معلومه*

اخواني اعتذر عن معلومه خاطئه وردت بمشاركتي بخصوص Hdpe هذه المعلومات خاصه بمواسير البولي بروبلين و لكن حدث لبس اعتذر عنه


----------



## ahmed_a_nour (24 فبراير 2007)

*Hdpe*

الاخ ميثم 
هذه بعض المعلومات المتوفره لدي عن البولي اثلين عالي الكثافه


----------



## badreco_73 (24 فبراير 2007)

الاخ ميثم اريد معرفة بالتحديد ماذا تريد فى لحام البولى ايثيلين حيث انى اشرفت على اللحام لمواسير البولى ايثيلين عالى الكثافة و هناك شركات كثيرة تعمل فى هذا المجال بمصر لكن اريد تحديد المطلب


----------



## badreco_73 (24 فبراير 2007)

كنت قد تكلمت سابقا عن الحفر النفقى و هو دفن المواسير بدون حفر مكشوف لمد خطوط المياة و الغاز و كابلات الاتصالات و الكهرباء تحت الانهار و الطرق و هذا فيلم يوضح طريقة العمل المبدئ

http://www.enhancementlp.com/videos/Directional_Drilling.avi


----------



## ahmed_a_nour (25 فبراير 2007)

*shell specs*

اخواني الاعزاء اليكم مواصفات شركه شل العالميه لاختبار خطوط المواسير و تعتبر مواصفات شل من اقوي المواصفات التي تستخدم في مجال البتروكميكال


----------



## ahmed_a_nour (25 فبراير 2007)

اخواني الاعزاء يا ريت لو متوفر لدي احد منكم شرح عن 
under ground pipe line stress analysis
باستخدام سيزر و ياريت لو موجود برنامج السيزر مفكوك


----------



## omairi (26 فبراير 2007)

thank u alot


----------



## شريف ميهوب (28 فبراير 2007)

كتب رائعة في هذا الموضوع أتمني أن تفيد ..... Pipelines & Risers 

http://rapidshare.de/files/20852609/BAI__Y.__2001_._Pipelines_and_Risers.rar


Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook 

http://rapidshare.de/files/20901615...ipeline_Rules_of_Thumb_Handbook__5th_ed._.rar



Pipe Drafting & Design

http://rapidshare.de/files/20904092/PARISHER__R._A.__2001_._Pipe_Drafting_and_Design__2nd_ed._.rar



Pipe LIne Corrosion & Cathodic Protection 

http://rapidshare.de/files/20904212...rrosion_and_Cathodic_Protection__3rd_ed._.rar



Pipeline Pigging Technology

http://rapidshare.de/files/20918415...1_._Pipeline_Pigging_Technology__2nd_ed._.rar


تحيااااااااتي


----------



## said4 (1 مارس 2007)

انا احتاج مواصفات SHELL من فضلك Said_salem71***********


----------



## saleem1975 (1 مارس 2007)

هذه مشاركة اخرى انتظر رأيكم
http://www.4shared.com/file/11501352/426954b9/pipeline.html


----------



## ايمن مصر (3 مارس 2007)

بيانات عن rigo pvc
www.rigoegypt.com


----------



## سدير عدنان (6 مارس 2007)

موضوع رائع جدا

موضوع شيق وممتاز ارجو الكثرة من هذه الموضيع


----------



## مهندس / محمد خليل (7 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## باقر (8 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك على هذه المساهمة


----------



## mekhloufiismail (9 مارس 2007)

ممكن كتاب حول محطة ضخ'( les ststion de pompages )


----------



## حسين البرزنجي (11 مارس 2007)

*ارجو المساعده*

السلام عليكم 
في البداية لابد لي من اشكر جميع الزملاء المشاركين في هذا الموقع الهندسي 
لدي سؤال ارجو المساعده في الرد عليه 
حيث قرأت في بعض الكتالوكات عن انظمة تسنين الانابيب ومنها ما لم اتعرف الى المقصود من التسمية ولاي منظمة تعود فارجو المساعدة 
Bspt
Bspp
Npt
Ma
مع الشكر سلفا للجميع​


----------



## حسين البرزنجي (11 مارس 2007)

في احدى المحاضرات قال المحاضر ان الانج في النظام الانكليزي = 25.4 ملم 
بينما في نظام Gas الامريكي الانج = 33.7 ملم 
الرجاء هل هذا صحيح وما هو هذا النظام 
مع الشكر


----------



## zork (11 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم

انا معي هذان البرنامجان لكن ليس لذي الكراك 

Pipe-flo
Caesar Ii

الرجاء من الإخوان المساعدة


----------



## محمود سند (15 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamedportsudan (21 مارس 2007)

thank you for every one


----------



## وليد الدويك (24 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حموي13 (29 مارس 2007)

*ايمن مصر*

اخي ايمن مصر انا كتير مهتم باختصاصك بس عندي غاز Lpg والمشكلة عندي شو بيختلف عن الغاز الطبيعي من حيث قطر المواسير والطول والضغط او اي اختلاف ارجو الرد علي وبتمنى نتم على اتصال مستمر


----------



## أشرف عزمى (30 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مقسط (31 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أخوتي أعضاء المنتدى بعد التحية..
أرجو ممن لديه أي كود خاص بعملية steam blowing out أن يزودني به أو لمن يعرف كود خاص بالموضوع و غير متوفر لديه حاليا أن يذكر رقمه مشكورا
وجزاكم الله ألف خير


----------



## zork (31 مارس 2007)

*Pipe-flo*

PIPE-FLO

هل يوجد أحد عنده كراك للبرنامج

الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## غظنفر (5 أبريل 2007)

*السلام عليكم
اخواني الاعزاء هل يوجد احد يملك معلومات عن مفاتيح الرسم الهندسي لاانلبيب جريان النفط وال fitting مثل (valve ,control..etc ) مع جزيل الشكر*


----------



## حموي13 (8 أبريل 2007)

يا شباب المشكلة مازالت عندي هي بدي كافة المعلومات عن المواسير المستخدمة لغاز Lpg واذا كان في اي كتب لمعرفة كيفة حساب الاقطار والكمية المستخدمة وايضا بالنسبة لمحطات الغاز الطبيعي او الغاز المسال والامر ضروري جدا جدا جدا


----------



## عثمان عزيز (8 أبريل 2007)

*othmanazziz************

السلام عليكم
هل لدى احدكم برنامج coad caesar II وهو برنامج لحساب الاجهادات في الانابيب حسب ASME Standard 
واذا كان احدكم يريد برنامج Algor pipe pack فانه لدي ولدي كذلك معظم اجزاء ASME فارجو ارشادي الى طريقة تحميلها او ارسالها لمن يرغب بها.


----------



## حموي13 (9 أبريل 2007)

اخواني ارجوا منكم مساعدتي في ايجاد كتب او معلومات عن حساب الضغوط والاقطار والاطوال لشبكات الغاز الطبي والطبيعي والمسال للاهمية القصوى


----------



## حسين البرزنجي (15 أبريل 2007)

لدي سؤال ارجو المساعده في الرد عليه 
حيث قرأت في بعض الكتالوكات عن انظمة تسنين الانابيب ومنها ما لم اتعرف الى المقصود من التسمية ولاي منظمة تعود فارجو المساعدة 
Bspt
Bspp
Npt
Ma
في احدى المحاضرات قال المحاضر ان الانج في النظام الانكليزي = 25.4 ملم 
بينما في نظام Gas الامريكي الانج = 33.7 ملم 
الرجاء هل هذا صحيح وما هو هذا النظام 
مع الشكر
مع الشكر سلفا للجميع


----------



## yousefmech (19 أبريل 2007)

*Above Ground Storage Tanks*

sALAM bOTHERS,

I AM LOKKING FOR ABOOK ABOVE GROUND STORAGE TANKS, 
CAN YOU HELP ME PLEASE TO FIND IT?


----------



## yousefmech (19 أبريل 2007)

*Above Ground Storage Tanks*

sALAM bOTHERS,

I AM LOOKING FOR ABOOK ABOVE GROUND STORAGE TANKS, 
CAN YOU HELP ME PLEASE TO FIND IT?


----------



## ماهر الخطيب (23 أبريل 2007)

لمهندس / ماهر الخطيب 
أعمل في تجهيز السوبرماركت من تركيب ثلاجات عرض و مستودعات تخزين تبريد و تجميد 
فمن كان له أي استفسار حول دراسة الأحمال و النواحي الفنية الدقيقة بالتصميم ( أنابيب - عوازل - وحدات تبريد و تجميد و مبخرات - طريقة الاختيار و التوافق - ..........


مستعد لتزويدكم بالمخططات الفنية و الميكانيكية لمشاريع منفذة مثل ( بنده - النخازن الكبرى - نادك - ندى - .....


----------



## ماهر الخطيب (23 أبريل 2007)

كافة الكتالوجات الفنية لوحدات كوبلاند و وحدات بيتزر الأمانية و مبخرات غونتنر الأمانية و فريغابون الفرنسية و كوبول الأسبانية متوفرة لدينا


----------



## ماهر الخطيب (23 أبريل 2007)

sALAM bOTHERS
what do you meaning above ground storge

can you explaining work it


----------



## ماهر الخطيب (23 أبريل 2007)

أخي حموي 
كافة حسابات الانابيب تعتمد على حسابات من جداول خاصة سأقوم بتجهيز ملف يحوي كافة الجداول الخاصة بالانابيب و جداولها ولكن طريقة العمل على اختيار القطر المناسب و السمك المحدد المتوافق مع الضغط و السائل المستخدم و التدفق و درجة الحرارة بحاجة لشرح مفصل لأنه دقيق جدا


----------



## ماهر الخطيب (23 أبريل 2007)

يمكن مراجعة نظام أشري ( الجمعية الأمريكية للتبريد )
يوجد بها كافة الجداول للأنابيب و كل ما يخص التصميم و الدراسة الفنية و التقنية و على مستوى عالي جداً من الدقة


----------



## SQU_Oman (23 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم...
أثناء بحثي عن دورات في مجال piping system design وجدت بعض المعاهد والمؤسسات اللتي تقدمها عن طريق distance learning وهذي بعضها
PIPING DRAFTING CERTIFICATE 
Process Piping Drafting Certificate 
وتكلفة الوحدة 12000$ دولار تقريبا

Piping Technology
Process Equipment & Pressure Vessel Technology
وقيمة الوحدة فيهن 600$ بس المقلق فيهن طريقة الدفع وهي أنك تدفع أولا وبعدين تعمل الدورة بالإضافة إلى أنهن غير معتمدات من أي مجلس إعتماد أو معهد معين.


أما هذا الموقع فهو يقدم دورات متفرقة في كل المحالات ومنها في piping system 
http://www.pdhonline.org
وسعرها رخيص مقارنة بالدورات السابقة أما طريقتهم فهي أنك تنزل الكورس مجانا وبعدها تدفع عن طريق الفيزا كارد وتقدم الإختبار على الشبكة


بصراحة أريد آخذ شي من هذ الكورسات لأاني أريد أتحول من وضيفتي الحالية لل piping system design 
وبما أني خريج جديد أريد أرائكم ونصيحتكم في هذ الكورسات وهل رايحة تساعدني أغير وضيفتي أم هناك كورسات أفضل للإنتقال لهذا المجال.


----------



## yousefmech (25 أبريل 2007)

*above gorund storage tanks*

above ground storage tanks
a famous book for tanks design


----------



## الحصان الجامح (2 مايو 2007)

لايوجد من مساعد لى انى ابحث عن اى شيء للكود Pipe (asme,api)


----------



## الحصان الجامح (2 مايو 2007)

Asme Codes


----------



## الحصان الجامح (2 مايو 2007)

اريد المساعدة انى فى احتياج ضرورى لى كود Asme كود و Api


----------



## الحصان الجامح (2 مايو 2007)

اريد المساعدة انى فى احتياج ضرورى لى كود Asme كود و Api ارجو المساعد 
Asass_2007***********


----------



## الحصان الجامح (2 مايو 2007)

اريد المساعدة انى فى احتياج ضرورى ل كود Asme كود و Api


----------



## ميثم العنزي (4 مايو 2007)

اخوان ممكن حد ايساعدني في معلومة عن كيفية لحام انابيب Hdpe Pe100 بولي اثيلين وهو ربط هذه الانابيب بواسط الضغط العالي مع الحرارة واذا امكن صورة للماكنة المستعملة لهذا النوع للانابيب ذات القطار 400 ملم وكن كيفية العمل على هذه الماكنة


----------



## محمد جميل صالح (6 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rwanm (7 مايو 2007)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## عثمان عزيز (10 مايو 2007)

الى الحصان الجامح ارجو ان تبين اي جزء من Asme تحتاج


----------



## قاسم محمد (13 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو المساعدة اذا كان متوفر لدى احد الاخوة المهندسين Api 620 , Api650 مع تقديري ودعائي بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## ductlator (17 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد جميل صالح (18 مايو 2007)

motaz_95 قال:


> اخي ايمن جزيت خيرا على ما قدمت
> 
> 
> ونحن في انتظار المزيد​


:32: نرجوا منك معلومات عن كيفيه معرفة اتجاه التدفق المواسير


----------



## gh_ounie (21 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم والرحمة 

اليكم البرنامج الهام والمتخصص بالانابيب 

http://rapidshare.com/files/27276092/autopipe.rar


----------



## ali_sgc (21 مايو 2007)

الرجا اريد كتاب يبين لي انواع وتصنيفات الكترودات اللحام والستندارات المستخدمة في هذا المجال ولكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## ali_sgc (21 مايو 2007)

الرجاء اريد كتاب يبين لي انواع وتصنيفات الكترودات اللحام والستندارات المستخدمة في هذا المجال ولكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## zork (22 مايو 2007)

gh_ounie قال:


> السلام عليكم والرحمة
> 
> اليكم البرنامج الهام والمتخصص بالانابيب
> 
> [URL="http://rapidshare.com/files/27276092/autopipe.rar"]http://rapidshare.com/files/27276092/autopipe.rar[/URL]


 


الف شكر على البرنامج:13:


----------



## حموي13 (22 مايو 2007)

الاخ ماهر الخطيب شكرا على اهتكامك بسؤالي وردك الجميل ولكن ممكن مساعدة اكتر من حيث وين موجود الكتاب يلي عم تقول عنه وومممخم وهل ممكن ترسله اميل او موقعه الالكتروني


----------



## المبارز007 (23 مايو 2007)

الى الاخوة الافاضل
هل هناك من يمدني بشرح استخدام برنامج water cad وله الاجر والثواب


----------



## dohengineer (24 مايو 2007)

سبق وسالت عن شبكة انابيب الغازات الطبية في المستشفيات (الهواء الطبي + الاوكسجين +n2o +الفكيوم) فلم يجبني احد فارجو من لديه جداول الكمية لكل شخص من الغازات المذكورة انفا وحجم الانبوب عند تصميم الشبكة .


----------



## حموي13 (24 مايو 2007)

موضوع شبكات الغاز الطبي كتير مهم وياريت كلنا نفكر بكيفية تصميم هذه الشبكات


----------



## محمد أبوالسعود (24 مايو 2007)

فعلا موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## sheekooo (25 مايو 2007)

*لحام Welding Books*

لحام Welding Books
و هذه هي روابط الكتاب الثاني في اللحام من المعهد البريطاني

*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292039/Appendix_1__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292040/Appendix_2__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292042/Appendix_3__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292043/Appendix_4__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292044/Contact_Details_Page__Last_page_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292045/Section_1__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292046/Section_1_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292047/Section_2__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292048/Section_2_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292798/Section_3__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292799/Section_3_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292800/Section_4__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292801/Section_4_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292802/Section_5__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292803/Section_5_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292804/Section_6__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292805/Section_6_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292806/Section_7__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292807/Section_7_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293368/Section_8__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293369/Section_8_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293370/Section_9__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293371/Section_9_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293372/Section_10__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293373/Section_10_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293374/Section_11__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293375/Section_11_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293376/Section_12__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293377/Section_12_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293970/Section_13__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293971/Section_13_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293972/Section_14__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293973/Section_14_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293974/Section_15__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293975/Section_15_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293976/Section_16__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293977/Section_16_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293978/Section_17__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293979/Section_17_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294617/Section_18__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294618/Section_18_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294619/Section_19__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294620/Section_19_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294621/Section_20_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294622/Section_20__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294623/Section_21__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294624/Section_21_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294625/Section_22__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294626/Section_22_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295550/Section_23__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295551/Section_23_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295552/Section_24__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295553/Section_24_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295554/Section_25__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295555/Section_25_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295556/Section_26_Appendix_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295557/Section__Frontpages_1-26__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295558/WIS5_*******s_List.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295559/WIS5_Course_Notes_Front_page.doc*

[email protected]


----------



## fahdng74 (26 مايو 2007)

*الفحص الهيدروستاتيكي*

اخواني الاعزاء ارجوا من لدية خبره بالشبكات المائيه يفيدني ضروري

لدي شبكة قديمه غير شغاله وعلينا فحصها وهي في الصحراء وهناك فرق في المناسيب كبير

نضغط الماء من اوطى نقطه (محبس غسيل) الى الضغط الاقصى ولكن يكون عند نقطه عاليه يعيده( محبس هواء) فرق في الضغط يعني ضياع كما تعرفون 

بمعنى ان الضغط يثبت ولكن مع فروق ويكون في النقاط العاليه اقل من (test pressure( فهل هذه الطريقه صحيحه ام ان علي ان اتجاوز ضغط الفحص الاقصى عند نقطة الحقن الواطيه لكي يصل الضغط عند اعلى نقطه لضغط الفحص

ولكني اخاف على التدعيم في الشبكه في هذه الحاله
ارجوا الافاده في هذا الموضوع


----------



## أبو عمر المصري (28 مايو 2007)

الأخ fahdng74

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

قابلتنا هذة المشكلة في بعض الخطوط من قبل وقمنا برفع الضغط فوق قيمة الفحص الاقصى عند نقطة الحقن الواطيه لنحاول الوصول إلي ضغط الفحص عند أعلي نقطة وعندها بدأت المشاكل في الجزء الأوطي من الشبكة حيث حدث التسرب من أماكن متعددة (كلما أصلحنا تسرب ظهر أخر عند رفع الضغط مرة أخري) وتوصلنا إلي الحل الصحيح في النهاية ألا وهو تقسيم الشبكة إلي أقسام منفصلة (طبقا للمناسيب) بإستخدام فلانجات وعمل إختبار منفصل لكل جزء علي حدة لقيمة ضغط الفحص الاقصى، ثم تجميع الفلانجات وربطها سويا فيما بعد ثم الإكتفاء بفحص نهائي للضغط يساوي قيمة الفحص عند نقطة الحقن الواطيه وذلك للتأكد من أعمال ربط الفلانجات. 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## المبارز007 (28 مايو 2007)

الى الاخوة الافاضل
هل هناك من يمدني بشرح استخدام برنامج water cad وله الاجر والثواب


----------



## فايز النداوي (29 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ونريد منك المزيد


----------



## fahdng74 (30 مايو 2007)

الاخ ابوعمر المصري مع بالغ التقدير

تركيب فلنجات يعني ان نقص البايبات ومن ثم بعد الفحص نرجع الوصلات مع كلرات للتجميع وهذا مكلف والمناهيل بعيده عن بعضها مسافات كبيره , ارجوا التفصيل اذا تكرمت , وهل تملك معلومة فنية عن اكبر مسافه للفحص ام ان هذا يعتمد فقط على اختلاف المناسيب

وشكرا


----------



## خالد شقرة (1 يونيو 2007)

من فضلكم أريد أن أعرف كل شىء عن طلمبات البوتاجاز ؟ وكيف أحسب سعة الطلمبة وقدرة موتورها؟


----------



## عوني1 (4 يونيو 2007)

أشكركم من كل قلبي


----------



## د.مرتضى (5 يونيو 2007)

مشكور اخي ايمن وبارك الله فيك


----------



## essam914 (7 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
انا جديد معكم هنا و بعد التحية لكل من في المنتدى و خصوصا القائمين عليه
ارجو منكم من له خلفية عن الخواص الفيزيقية و الكيميائية للنفط العربي ان يرسلها لي و شكرا
والسلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## moh-daowod (7 يونيو 2007)

أريد لوسمحتم برنامج لحساب Force Anaylsis أثناء ثني المواسير


----------



## أبو أريب (8 يونيو 2007)

الاخ ايمن والاخ معتز موقع التحميل upload لا يعم في السعودية مقفل


----------



## medo911111 (11 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmed 3x (13 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا ...وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmad01 (22 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ..............


----------



## fahdng74 (23 يونيو 2007)

رجاء ياخوان هل هناك طريقة اعرف فيها كفاءة محبس الهوا air valve بدون وجود الماء بالشبكه بمعنى انه فك للصيانه فكيف اعرف حالة الكورتين وما هي الطريقة للفصل في ان استبدله او ارجعه علما بان شكله جيد بعد مضي سنوات مركب على شبكه بدون ماء 
افيدونا ماجورين


----------



## حموي13 (26 يونيو 2007)

اذا وصلك اي معلومات عن هذه الغازات الطبيةبالنسبة لشبكاتها وقياسات مواسيرها ارجو منكم ارسالها لي واشكر لكم مساعدتكم


----------



## elmalwany (11 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا أخى الحبيب
كتاب أكثر من رائع
بارك اللة فيكم


----------



## عمر محمد3 (14 يوليو 2007)

اشكركم جميعا على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## احمد عبدالله سليم (15 يوليو 2007)

الأخ gh_ounie/
مشكور على برنامج الأوتوبايب autopipe ولكن البرنامج لايعمل نأمل منكم توضيح طريقة التثبيت والكراك
مع تحياتي


----------



## sica_1 (27 يوليو 2007)

اخواني لو تكرمو انا عايز جدول مواسير سيمليس واي تفاصيل عنها


----------



## الحصان الجامح (27 يوليو 2007)

اناعندى جدوال يمكن تفيدك ممكن تراسلنة على الاميل ده ياهوووو asass_2007
مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## حبيب جاسم (28 يوليو 2007)

ايمن مصر قال:


> هل يمكننا عمل جزء خاص لمواضيع piping
> ونضع هنا كل الكتب و المواضيع المتاحه؟في مجال الانابيب؟
> 
> 
> ما رايكم؟


good idea.


----------



## حبيب جاسم (28 يوليو 2007)

I am very glad to see these nice technical information but i need information about GRP pipes cause nowadays we use this kind pipes in water treatment & swage plants


----------



## mody_4love (28 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لهذا الموضوع و نرجوا المذيد


----------



## حبيب جاسم (1 أغسطس 2007)

*Ductile iron pipe insallation*

Dear all
I am very thankful for the great effort you achieved in adding useful technical data ,i need answer or reference about the accebtable deflection angle for the push on joint DIP size 900mm,1000mm & 1200mm.

Regards
Habib Jassim


----------



## احمد الجداوى (3 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا للمجهوداتكم


----------



## DESKTOP (6 أغسطس 2007)

هل مكن ان تفيدنا بخبرتك في هذا البرنامج جزاك الله خيرا
حبذا لو كانت دروس مرفوقة بالصور
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## DESKTOP (6 أغسطس 2007)

هل مكن ان تفيدنا بخبرتك في هذا البرنامج جزاك الله خيرا
حبذا لو كانت دروس مرفوقة بالصور
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## elbary (6 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طارق عودة (8 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخ ايمن


----------



## فراس بشناق (14 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لكم على المجهود الطيب


----------



## محمد نجيب محمد (16 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكور كل من ساهم بجهده في هذا الموضوع ويا ريت احد يخصص جزء لكافة البرامج عن piping 
بارك الله فيكم وجعل كل كلمة في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## alysalem13 (20 أغسطس 2007)

أيها المهندسون فى الارض 
الأحباء فى الله 
أتمنى بالتفصيل الممل شرح وكيف تصمم المواسير ؟
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## المدرب نت (21 أغسطس 2007)

شكراً لك و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## حموي13 (21 أغسطس 2007)

اخواني الرجاء منكم ارسال معلومات عن كيفية حساب الاقطار والضغوط لشبكة غاز طبيعي لمنطقة سكنيه.
اذا يوجد اي مهندس يرغب بالعمل في الجزائر انا على اتم الاستعداد لتأمينه لدى شركة محترمة


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (22 أغسطس 2007)

وانا جديد في هذا الميدان ولكم مني المساعدة


----------



## حبيب جاسم (26 أغسطس 2007)

Please somebody take to me about my quesitions related to max deflection angle thru ductile iron pipe installation???

Regards
Habib Jassim


----------



## حبيب جاسم (26 أغسطس 2007)

good idea Aymen.


----------



## ايمن مصر (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*اسف للغيبه*

السلام عليكم
كل عام وانتم بخير
انا اسف لانقطاعي عنكم فتره كبيره وذلك للانشغال بالماجستير والحمد لله انهيته بعنوان
التحليل الاستاتيكى والديناميكى لخطوط انابيب الغاز الطبيعي 
""static and dynamic analysis of natural gas pipelines"


----------



## فراس بشناق (20 سبتمبر 2007)

يمكنك يا عزيزي وضع الدراسه على المنتدى لتعم الفائده ان شاء الله 
والله يوفقك .


----------



## نبيل حسن سويد (20 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حموي13 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي ايمن مصر ممكن ترسليطريقة اتصال معك وذلك لحاجتي الى بعض الاستشارات الخاصة والضرورية بتمنى منك باسرع وقت


----------



## حيدر عبد الرحمن (20 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه الجهود الراءعه جدا ويارب التوفيق لكل طالب علم ومحب لعمله
Eng.hayder


----------



## البنغدير (21 أكتوبر 2007)

​اخي العزيز ايمن مصر السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​في الحقيقة يسعدني ويشرفني بأن انضم معكم في هذا الصرح الكبير الا وهو ​هذا المنتدى الرائع والذي يفتخر به كل عربي يطمح لخدمة بلادة والرقي لها​​اما بعد يا اخي العزيز انا طالب جديد في هذا المجال الواسع وأريد الاستفادة من خبراتكم الكبير​في مجال الغاز الطبيعي وخاصة شبكات وتمديدات الأرضية ​​السؤال الاول: اكيف احصل عن معلومات وكتب بالغة الانجليزية في هذا الشأن؟​السؤال الثاني:هل توجد دول عربية تستخدم هذا النظام الأمن وهو تمديدات الشبكة الأرضية للغاز الطبيعي الى المنازل؟​السؤال الثالث:ماهي الطريقة الامنه اكثر وذالك لتوصيل الغاز الطبيعي للمنازل هل الاسطوانات الغاز ام استخدام الشبكات الأرضية​​شكرا اخي العزيز على وقتك مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ولي عودة إليك بهذا الشأن​وانتظر منك الإجابات ودمت ياعزيزي بخير​​


----------



## البنغدير (21 أكتوبر 2007)

​اخي العزيز ايمن مصر السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​في الحقيقة يسعدني ويشرفني بأن انضم معكم في هذا الصرح الكبير الا وهو ​هذا المنتدى الرائع والذي يفتخر به كل عربي يطمح لخدمة بلادة والرقي لها​​اما بعد يا اخي العزيز انا طالب جديد في هذا المجال الواسع وأريد الاستفادة من خبراتكم الكبير​في مجال الغاز الطبيعي وخاصة شبكات وتمديدات الأرضية ​​السؤال الاول: اكيف احصل عن معلومات وكتب بالغة الانجليزية في هذا الشأن؟​السؤال الثاني:هل توجد دول عربية تستخدم هذا النظام الأمن وهو تمديدات الشبكة الأرضية للغاز الطبيعي الى المنازل؟​السؤال الثالث:ماهي الطريقة الامنه اكثر وذالك لتوصيل الغاز الطبيعي للمنازل هل الاسطوانات الغاز ام استخدام الشبكات الأرضية​​شكرا اخي العزيز على وقتك مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ولي عودة إليك بهذا الشأن​وانتظر منك الإجابات ودمت ياعزيزي بخير​​


----------



## ابواسماعين (24 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
اريد كتب تعليم برادة المواسير بطرق وقوانين حديثه


----------



## محمودد فتحى (24 أكتوبر 2007)

على الله توكلوا .........ولا تتواكلوا
يا سادتي..
لا ترفعوا تلك الأيادي للسماء..
لا ترفعوها إنها لن تستجيب..
هل يستجيب الله صوت العاجزين؟!
من قد أضاعوا الدين واحترفوا البكاء!!
من حرروا الأرض السليبة بالقعود وبالدعاء!!
من واجهوا كيد الأعادي بالتناحر والجفاء !!
فلنأخذ بالأسباب ولنتوكل على الله
وبإذن الله لن نرد خائبين على الله توكلوا .........ولا تتواكلوا
يا سادتي..
لا ترفعوا تلك الأيادي للسماء..
لا ترفعوها إنها لن تستجيب..
هل يستجيب الله صوت العاجزين؟!
من قد أضاعوا الدين واحترفوا البكاء!!
من حرروا الأرض السليبة بالقعود وبالدعاء!!
من واجهوا كيد الأعادي بالتناحر والجفاء !!
فلنأخذ بالأسباب ولنتوكل على الله
وبإذن الله لن نرد خائبين


----------



## محمودد فتحى (24 أكتوبر 2007)

على الله توكلوا .........ولا تتواكلوا
يا سادتي..
لا ترفعوا تلك الأيادي للسماء..
لا ترفعوها إنها لن تستجيب..
هل يستجيب الله صوت العاجزين؟!
من قد أضاعوا الدين واحترفوا البكاء!!
من حرروا الأرض السليبة بالقعود وبالدعاء!!
من واجهوا كيد الأعادي بالتناحر والجفاء !!
فلنأخذ بالأسباب ولنتوكل على الله
وبإذن الله لن نرد خائبين على الله توكلوا .........ولا تتواكلوا
يا سادتي..
لا ترفعوا تلك الأيادي للسماء..
لا ترفعوها إنها لن تستجيب..
هل يستجيب الله صوت العاجزين؟!
من قد أضاعوا الدين واحترفوا البكاء!!
من حرروا الأرض السليبة بالقعود وبالدعاء!!
من واجهوا كيد الأعادي بالتناحر والجفاء !!
فلنأخذ بالأسباب ولنتوكل على الله
وبإذن الله لن نرد خائبين على الله توكلوا .........ولا تتواكلوا
يا سادتي..
لا ترفعوا تلك الأيادي للسماء..
لا ترفعوها إنها لن تستجيب..
هل يستجيب الله صوت العاجزين؟!
من قد أضاعوا الدين واحترفوا البكاء!!
من حرروا الأرض السليبة بالقعود وبالدعاء!!
من واجهوا كيد الأعادي بالتناحر والجفاء !!
فلنأخذ بالأسباب ولنتوكل على الله
وبإذن الله لن نرد خائبين على الله توكلوا .........ولا تتواكلوا
يا سادتي..
لا ترفعوا تلك الأيادي للسماء..
لا ترفعوها إنها لن تستجيب..
هل يستجيب الله صوت العاجزين؟!
من قد أضاعوا الدين واحترفوا البكاء!!
من حرروا الأرض السليبة بالقعود وبالدعاء!!
من واجهوا كيد الأعادي بالتناحر والجفاء !!
فلنأخذ بالأسباب ولنتوكل على الله
وبإذن الله لن نرد خائبين على الله توكلوا .........ولا تتواكلوا
يا سادتي..
لا ترفعوا تلك الأيادي للسماء..
لا ترفعوها إنها لن تستجيب..
هل يستجيب الله صوت العاجزين؟!
من قد أضاعوا الدين واحترفوا البكاء!!
من حرروا الأرض السليبة بالقعود وبالدعاء!!
من واجهوا كيد الأعادي بالتناحر والجفاء !!
فلنأخذ بالأسباب ولنتوكل على الله
وبإذن الله لن نرد خائبين


----------



## ابو رائد (26 أكتوبر 2007)

اتمنى من الأخوة المشرفين التثبيت لموضوع Piping 
وشكرا على هذا الإنجاز الطيب


----------



## حموي13 (28 أكتوبر 2007)

اخواني المشاركين والقائمين على هذا المنتدى لا ادري لماذا لم يتم على اي من رسائلي او كيف ايصال اسألتي وكيف احصل على المعلومات التي اريدها ارجوا منكم مساعدتي اخوكم احمد الحموي


----------



## ahmsha0 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

موضوع رائع جدا جدا
ولى رجاء
النت عندى بطئ جدا
هل يسمخ الاخ صاحب الموضوع او المشرف بتجميع كل الروابط ووضعها فى الصفحة الاولى وتحدث فى هذه الصفحة تلقائيا
ولكم جزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود الجبار


----------



## وليد عزمي عوض احمد (13 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يجزيكم الخير لقد كفيتم ووفيتم


----------



## كاظم كريم (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*ملتقى المهندسين العرب*

الرجاء لمن لدية معلومات عن العلاقة بين الانابيب والمضخات
ولية جداول حول سرعة المائع و قطر الانبوب والفاقد وضغط المضخات


----------



## ahmed_a_nour (30 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخ الفاضل البنغدير
مرحبا بك اولا و ثانيا تقوم مصر بتمديد شبكات امداد المنازل بالغاز 
كما ان لكلا الطريقتين ( نقل الغاز في اسطونات او عن طريق شبكات ) مميزات و عيوب و مخاطر ايضا و لكن مع اتباع تعليمات السلامه يمكن الحد من المخاطر و انا شخصيا من معرفتي بهذا المجال افضل نظام نقل الغاز باستخدام الشبكات و عموما الخطوط الفرعيه تكون ذات ضغط منخفض لا يمنع الضرر و لكن يحد منه بالاضافه لاستخدام sectionalizing valves


----------



## المكي الجزائري (7 مارس 2008)

*Pdms*



محمدفتحي قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء
> اليكم هذه الدورة في asme b31.3
> و بالنسبة لبرنامج pdms فاي سؤال انا جاهز


 
الاخ الكريم محمد فتحي
انا بحاجة ماسة الى برنامج PDMS لاستعماله مع كراك او اي وسيلة اخرى لاستعماله بسهولة
ارجو المساعدة
شكرا


----------



## حموي13 (7 مارس 2008)

*ماهو برنامج pmds*

الاخ المكي الجزائري ارجوا منك اخباري عن برنامج pmds وماهي استخداماته في الواقع مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## المكي الجزائري (8 مارس 2008)

*Pdms??*



حموي13 قال:


> الاخ المكي الجزائري ارجوا منك اخباري عن برنامج pmds وماهي
> استخداماته في الواقع مع جزيل الشكر


 
PDMS: Plant Design Management System
produced by Aveva and is a multidisciplinary 3D modelling system thet can show a detailed model on a real size of all significant parts of an industrial facility.
Disciplines covered are: Equipments, Piping, Civil, Electrical trays, Steel Structure
But its principal focus is piping

http://www.aveva.com/products_services_aveva_plant_pdms.php

و السلام


----------



## حموي13 (8 مارس 2008)

*دليل pdms للتعليم*

الاخ المكي الجزائري شكرا جزيلا لك على ردك الكريم ولقد استفدت كثيرا ولكن اذا اردت معلومات اوفى لكي اكون متمكن من هذا البرنامج ماذا تقترح وشكرا


----------



## المكي الجزائري (9 مارس 2008)

اخي الكريم حموي 13 السلام عليكم
هل لديك البرنامج؟


----------



## إسلام (9 مارس 2008)

يا أخ المكي الجزائري.
راجع البرنامج في ملتقى البرامج الهندسية.
قمت بوضعه منذ يوم الجمعة الماضية.
بارك الله فيك.


----------



## المكي الجزائري (10 مارس 2008)

اخي الكريم اسلام
بارك الله فيك لقد زرت القسم المذكور منذ يوم الجمعة كما افدتم لكنني واجهت مشكلة التنزيل لان الملفين محفوظين بكلمة سر و البرنامج المضاد للفيروسات هنا على جهازي بالشركة التي اعمل بها لا يسمح بتحميل هكذا ملفات.
اذا سالتك ان تسدي لي خدمة بارك الله فيك و هي ان تنزع كلمة السر من الملفين و تعيد تحميلهما على Rapidshare او اي موقع أخر فاكون ممتنا لك كل الامتنان.
بالنسبة لسؤالي للاخ حموي ان كان يملك البرنامج ام لا فذلك حتي يتسنى لي مساعدته بالدروس التي لدي.
مع الشكر الجزيل و السلام


----------



## essam914 (11 مارس 2008)

*مشاركة بسيطة*

السلام عليكم 
أولا أود أن أشكر كل من ساهم ولو بالقليل في هذا الموضوع الذي من رأيي يستحق منتدى خاص
ثانيا أشارك بمشروع التخرج الخاص بنا
http://rapidshare.com/files/88787748/Our_Project.rar
ثالثا أود المشاركة بمقدمة عن الPDMS
http://rapidshare.com/files/98615904/Getting_Started_with_PDMS.pdf 
رابعا أود أن أعرف من ذوي الخبرة في المجال الفرق بين piping engineer&pipeline eng
خامسا أود أن أتقدم بطلب للسادة المشرفين بعمل منتدى خاص بالموضوع لانه فعلا كبير وله برامحه الكثيرة كما أنه خليط بين الهندسة الميكانيكية والمدنية وجزاكم الله خيرا 
أخيرا أود معرفة الاجابة عن الفقرة (رابعا) لو سمحتم لأني قمت بطرحها سابقا على هيئة كشركة لكن ليس هناك من أجابني
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:60:


----------



## حموي13 (11 مارس 2008)

*اسف على التأخير بالرد*

اسف اخي لمكي الجزائري على التأخير بالرد ولكني كنت منهمك في البحث عن البرنامج ووعدني احد الاصدقاء بتأمينه لي في اقرب وقت ولكن المشكلة عندي اني اعجبت بهذا البرنامج ولكني اجهل كيفية التعامل معه والتدرب عليه وهنا اطلب المساعدة في ذلك وعندما احصل على نسخة اصلية منه سوف اقوم بنشرها ان شاء الله


----------



## essam914 (17 مارس 2008)

*Pdms*

السلام عليكم
اليكم جزء جديد من الPDMS
والله أسأل التوفيق والنفع:5:

الرابط:
http://rapidshare.com/files/99177428/Pdms-Pipework_Design.pdf


----------



## سيد سيد علام (13 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووور أخى


----------



## هامبوريا (4 مايو 2008)

جزا الله كل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع المهم خير الجزاء


----------



## eng.mohamed_badawi (16 سبتمبر 2008)

ممكن يا جماعه برنامج 
CaesarII
بس يكون معاه الكراك


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (17 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور كتير يا اخي على المجوهود


----------



## ابراهيم جاهين (17 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورين انا مهندس كهرباء والموضوع ده مهم جدا فى شغلى ....نرجو من الاخوه التفاعل



واعتصموا بحبل الله جميعا ولا تفرقوا


----------



## ابو الدري (12 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع ألكثر من رائع


----------



## أبو فاطمة (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*مطلوب مهندسين Piping*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله:

مطلوب مهندسين Piping للعمل في شركة عالمية داخل مصر بخبرة تتراوح من 4 إلى 6 سنوات.
من لديه الخبرة الكافية يرسل سيرته الذاتية على البريد الإلكتروني
MABALYOMAR @ gmail . com


----------



## amor23 (18 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الفكرة رائعة لكن من فضلكم كتب او برامج بالفرنسية


----------



## أبوسيف الدين (18 فبراير 2009)

*ولكن باقي أن تقوم بالتغطية الكاملة*

*السلام عليكم
الأخوة الأفاضل المشرفين السادة المهندسين المتخصصين الأخ طرح الموضوع مهندس ماهر
لكم جزايل الشكر لقد قدمتم الكثير من بحر الكتب الكثيرة في هذا المجال ومن الأبحاث ايضا
ولكن باقي أن تقوم بالتغطية الكاملة للموضوع بأدرج البرنامج المتخصصة لPiping
وبعمل منتدي له أو مشاركة للجميع يدلي كل واحد منا بدلوة بم عندة من برنامج وشروحها
وجزاكم الله خيرا *​


----------



## nofal (9 مارس 2009)

كل الشكر لجميع الإخوة


----------



## ايمن مصر (9 مارس 2009)

*مرور 3 سنوات*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
مرت 3 سنوات علي طرحي لموضوع piping والحمد لله بفضل اخوانى بالمنتدي حدث تفاعل كبير جدا جدا مما يشير لاهمية موضوع ال piping لنا كمهندسين ميكانيكا
اشكر كل من ساهم في الموضوع وافاد غيره من الزملاء او قرأ معلومه فاستفاد بها او نقلها لغيره
واود ان اعتذر علي عدم تواجدى بالمنتدى في الفتره الماضيه بسبب الانشغال حاليا بالعمل وتحضير الدكتوراه فاسالكم الدعاء


----------



## م/زيكو تك (11 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل خيراً


----------



## ghost012 (14 مارس 2009)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور


----------



## samaan ibrahim (24 يونيو 2009)

ما هي المعدات المستخدمة في منظومات تنقية المياه الرجاء مساعدتي


----------



## عثمان عزيز (25 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ سامان, اذا كان سؤالك حول معدات تصفية الماء فبامكاني مساعدتك.


----------



## Rwzaba (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مشاركات تستحق الاشادة 

الي الأمام


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـل خيراً*
*جزاك الله كـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـل خيراً جزاك الله كـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـل خيراً*​*
*


----------



## شيششى (6 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورييييييين


----------



## adnan85 (11 يناير 2010)

*الرموز الخاصة والمستعملة في قراءة الpiping*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اليكم اصدقائي هذا الملف وهو يبين رموز لـpiping وانتظروني في المزيد 
ولكم مني أجمل تحية


----------



## Mohamed Badran (9 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## أنارفيق (15 يوليو 2010)

I ask if we can use solidworks to draw pipelines and haw ? Thank you.


----------



## ايمن مصر (17 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله

كم انا سعيد بمشاهدة تفاعل الاخوه للموضوع رغم مرور سنوات عليه


----------



## عادل 1980 (17 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ايمن مصر (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*الى الاخ هادي بخصوص عمل نموذج خط الانابيب*

خى العزيز هادى
اسف جدا على التاخير لانى انتقلت لعمل بشركه جديده ومشغول جدا والله دعواتك
بالنسبه لاجراء حسابات لاتخاذ قرار في خط غاز لا يمكن الاعتماد فقط علي معادلات فقط مثل mises or tresca فقط
ولكن الافضل استخدام برنامج FE وليكن ansys لو مطلوب دقه كبيره جدا
اما لو كان الغرض تعليمى وتوضيحي فيمكنك بسهوله استخدام برنامج وليكن CAEPIPE وستكفيك نسخته المجانيه في نموذجك
وسيكون متاح لك اضافه expansion elements التى سالت عنها


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (15 أكتوبر 2010)

فكره رائعه...................


----------



## ديار احمد (16 أكتوبر 2010)

الموضع مهم جدا ارجوا الاستفادة منه


----------



## ABOGNEADA (14 ديسمبر 2010)

فكرة رائعة وفي وقتها لأني أريد تقرير علي صناعة وسحب الأنابيب رجاء اللذي عنده معلومة بالخصوص يساعدني


----------



## i-m-s (15 ديسمبر 2010)

مرحبا اخواني هاذه اول مشاركة لي بالمنتدى الرائع 
طبعا هدفي اني اعرف اكثر عن المواسير خصوصا(smlss pipe,erw pipe ,steanless steel pipe,ductile pipe)صراحة انا مورد لهذه المواسير وحاب افيد بالانواع والسماكات والكتالوجات وانواع fitting (npt,welded) and valves and flange........
المهم عندي سؤال اللحين بعض المواسير اثناء نقلها وتخزينها تتعرض لعوامل الجو والتغير والبعض منها يظهر عليه بعض الصدأ طبعا الفكرة اني ابغى اعرف الطريقة الي تعرف كثافة او تأكل الصدأ بنفس الماسورة يعني اذا كان نسبة الصدأ عالي يمكن بعد التركيب تنفجر الماسورة فهل يوجد جهاز او طريقة لتبين ايجابية اوسلبية الماسورة


----------



## صالح السكيكدي (22 يونيو 2011)

fبارك الله فيكم


----------



## عثمان عزيز (22 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
الاخ I - m - s 
هناك جهاز يقيس سمك الانبوب وبعد معرفة السمك هناك مواصفات تحدد السمك المقبول به لكل نوع من انواع الانابيب. واذا اردت ان تزيد معرفتك بهذا الموضوع فاقرا كتاب PIPING HANDBOOK والذي رايته باكثر من مرة في المنتدى. وقم بمراجعة ASTM Standard


----------



## صالح السكيكدي (3 يوليو 2011)

بكل تأكيد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ص الحمداني (13 يوليو 2011)

*Caepipe*

Salam

Is anybody can help me and post the Caepipe software crack :14:any version Thank you in advance :31: ​


----------



## الاعصار النارى (21 يوليو 2011)

انا عايز اعرف خامات المواسير والضغط المناسب لمرور اى مائع بالمواسير وكمان span بين كل سابورت والتانى لو سمحتم


----------



## الاعصار النارى (21 يوليو 2011)

انا اعرف الجهاز اللى بيقيس سمك المواسير واشتغلت بية الجهاز دة اسمة ultrasonic thickness guage بحكم عملى فمجال تركيب الغلايات فبعد تشغيل الغلاية لفترة يتم فحص سمك المواسير


----------



## ايمن مصر (17 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## romanaezz (22 أكتوبر 2014)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## حسام86 (5 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليك
هل من أحد لديه طريقة لتعليم كيفيةتفصيل الصاج من أجل أعمال عزل البايبات كالأكواع وما شابه 

وأكون لكم من الشاكرين


----------



## علي التقني (23 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكوووور......
ممكن حد يساعدني على تعليم كيفية قراءة المخططات الميكانيكية الخاصة بتشيد محطة عزل النفط .و المتكونة من 
1.plot plan
2.Layout
3.Isometric


----------



## sfyn (28 ديسمبر 2014)

please if you can send me the software 64bit
thanks


----------



## القناص الميكانيكي (7 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيكم وانا سوف اكون من المشاركين في مواضيع ال piping


----------



## mohammed adam ali (8 أبريل 2017)

السلام عليكم احبتي انا محمد ادم من دولة اليمن ادرس في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية في السنة الاخيرة من الباكالوريوس
وهذه اول مرة لي ادخل فيها منتديات 
حابب منكم تساعدوني عندي سمنار عن موضوع piping system 
وماعرفت كيف اعمله.....اتمنى ترشدوني اضف اليها اتمنى ان تمنوا عليا ببعض الملفات المتعلقة بال piping system 
ولو عندك سمنارات جاهزة او مشاريع نزلوها هنا اذا تكرمتم لكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام


----------



## محمد الاكرم (8 أبريل 2017)

mohammed adam ali قال:


> السلام عليكم احبتي انا محمد ادم من دولة اليمن ادرس في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية في السنة الاخيرة من الباكالوريوس
> وهذه اول مرة لي ادخل فيها منتديات
> حابب منكم تساعدوني عندي سمنار عن موضوع piping system
> وماعرفت كيف اعمله.....اتمنى ترشدوني اضف اليها اتمنى ان تمنوا عليا ببعض الملفات المتعلقة بال piping system
> ولو عندك سمنارات جاهزة او مشاريع نزلوها هنا اذا تكرمتم لكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام



السلام عليكم

http://libgen.me/view.php?id=182256
http://libgen.me/view.php?id=529843

http://libgen.me/view.php?id=215870
http://libgen.me/view.php?id=1401141
http://libgen.me/view.php?id=249072
http://libgen.me/view.php?id=206056


----------



## mohammed adam ali (9 أبريل 2017)

شكرا لك اخي ,اقدر مساعدتك لي كثيرا


----------



## سميراستي (29 أبريل 2017)

موضوع راىع اخي انا تخصصي في مجال الانابيب و الخزنات والتلحيم


----------

